# Live From The Stand - 2012



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

1 month to go in Nebraska. It's all I can think about. I dream about climbing into the stand. I can smell that buck on the ground. When I hear a twig snap, I freeze. I sit in my chair and stare at the bow on the wall. The wait is agony.


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

Sept. 22 here... and the wait... sucks...


----------



## Beaglepower (Aug 5, 2011)

Opened here today, but I can't go until tomorrow!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

I'll be in stand in search of does a month from today. Then the real action begins September 29th.


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

opening day here in ma is Oct 15th...still placing the corn out and mineral licks.......


----------



## cougarslayer (Aug 24, 2009)

Sat in the stand yesterday afternoon overlooking a peanut field. Saw about 20 does and one pretty good buck. He looked a little young so I let him walk. Was just nice being back in the stand and getting back into the action!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

I officially have less than a month till I can put down some does. Bucks have to wait until September 29th, unfortunately.


----------



## arcountryboy (Feb 2, 2009)

Sept 15th here in Arkansas. As long as I've known it started Oct 1st, but they moved it back 2 weeks this year!


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

arcountryboy said:


> Sept 15th here in Arkansas. As long as I've known it started Oct 1st, but they moved it back 2 weeks this year!


i hoping one day they will change it to sept 15th in Louisiana but i doubt that will ever happen


----------



## arcountryboy (Feb 2, 2009)

jnutz19 said:


> i hoping one day they will change it to sept 15th in Louisiana but i doubt that will ever happen



Never thought it would happen here either!


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

September 1st. opening here in good ol' Kentucky. Can hardly wait just to get away from it all high up in a tree. Talkin about a stress reliever - wow.


----------



## DubVBoy (Feb 20, 2012)

Dbrisc said:


> Sept. 22 here... and the wait... sucks...


Same here my friend...it can't get here fast enough.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Sept. 17 here and I've got the day marked off. And have since April.


----------



## jhouston329 (May 5, 2011)

I have to say all this anticipation of deer season is cutting into my work. i am so stoked for Sep.


----------



## Bonedemik (Jun 27, 2012)

well here in the Heart of Dixie its Oct. 15th , cant get here soon enough , stockin up on Thermacell refills


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 17, 2011)

Here in Georgia it's September 8th. So ready for it to be here!


----------



## stickemchatt (May 21, 2011)

September 22 here. Can't take the wait much longer. I'm ready and can't do anything till then grrr..


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll be in Kentucky on August 31 and in the tree Sept 1, so freaking stoked as it will be my first trip to Ky in hopes of a velvet bruiser. I shoot all year nearly everyday but have been burning the strings off my rig this past two weeks. License bought , printed and in bow box so I won't forget them. If I forget bow won't need them any how


----------



## dirtymike (Mar 3, 2012)

12 days and counting. I have my bow set up for everything and am struggling with my fiance's bow. Every arrow is a new experience with her. Pulled my trailcam cards two weeks ago and I have two bruisers roaming a mere 17 yards from my stand. I can't stand going into the office anymore. I just want to sit in the stand.


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

jnutz19 said:


> i hoping one day they will change it to sept 15th in Louisiana but i doubt that will ever happen


In zone three it opens sept 15th


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

16 days to go til i can get in the woods and hunt some bear! I can't wait to get out there!!


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Still a longer wait here Ooctober 6


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sept 1 for KY where I hunt the most!! I am waaay past ready mentally but waiting for my limbs to get here so I can get the bow ready.. both are killing me in anticipation!!


----------



## SCBowedUP (Jan 10, 2011)

already been a few times, seen some small bucks and a few does, my cousin was rifle hunting in a small 1/2 acre plot and had 10 bucks in the field this past saturday evening. said 8 were 15 inches or better and the biggest was probably a little under 18". gave me chills when he was telling me, said they were all fairly young. but thats still a sight to see and glad he was able to let them walk. i'll be in the stand here in about 4 hours.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

October 1st here.


----------



## zell (Jul 13, 2012)

It's Sep. 15th here in good ol Arkansas. Use to be Oct.1st but they changed it this year.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

Beamen123 said:


> I officially have less than a month till I can put down some does. Bucks have to wait until September 29th, unfortunately.


same


----------



## cdk2588 (Aug 25, 2012)

Opens Sept. 29th here but i have a better thing to attend to which is the birth of my baby girl. But then its out to get the monster


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Good luck to all those getting out! 21 days till the doe opener and 35 days until the either sex opener.


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

August 18th here! Put a good eating Forky on the ground the 19th!!


----------



## Billyclub (Aug 25, 2012)

10 days and counting up here in Maine


----------



## gooseafur (Feb 16, 2005)

35 days to go till Oct 1


----------



## mstevens (Apr 26, 2011)

opening day was yesterday... tag was filled this morning.. 5x4, deer tag =done, elk tag is next


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

Billyclub said:


> 10 days and counting up here in Maine


Only in the expanded season zones, which 99% of the state is not in.


----------



## gavinsublime (Aug 8, 2012)

October 1st here in Northwest Illinois....licking the chops.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

September 8 here in NC 12 days


----------



## hoytjeeper (Aug 18, 2008)

mstevens said:


> opening day was yesterday... tag was filled this morning.. 5x4, deer tag =done, elk tag is next
> View attachment 1454878


Great looking muley. Congrats!


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

mstevens said:


> opening day was yesterday... tag was filled this morning.. 5x4, deer tag =done, elk tag is next
> View attachment 1454878


Congrats on the muley and kudo's to you for using the camo to cover up the gore so as not to turn some of those not used to it. Good job.


----------



## Blanchje (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice buck ILOVE3D. Congrats.

2 weeks and I'll be off on my first bear hunt. Packed and ready to roll.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

first day out pounding the dirt. Started late. Going back out in the afternoon, I have better fortune in the late afternoon. I came across a 2 pt buck and some Does. Too early to take a Doe...But I was tempted. Resprained my back last night so I'm taking it easy. I thought I'd share some pics of the area i hunt in.


----------



## BHD13 (Jun 8, 2011)

17 here,its killing me,


----------



## INtreestand (Jul 15, 2012)

Double S sweet camo on the bow looks great.


----------



## arrah2000 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sept.29 here can't wait. Have lots of trail cam photos of bucks!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks INtreestand. I just had it done about a month prior. I'm goona change out my clothing next season to ASAT. I've lost 46 pounds so far and I want to lose another 10-20 pounds before I buy new clothes. Next year I'll be matching :wink: :thumbs_up


INtreestand said:


> Double S sweet camo on the bow looks great.


----------



## Z7extreme17 (Jul 3, 2012)

September 10th for me


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Headed in for my first hunt 9/1/12


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

First sit on this stand for the year, wish me luck


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Opening day of bear season here in MA! Happy to finally be getting back in a stand!


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Had this guy on my cam when I went in this am. He came in an hour after I set up my stand on sunday. Hopefully he'll show himself again!


----------



## hunt_the_world (Mar 26, 2011)

A special "urban hunt" started Sept. 1 in a few towns in Arkansas. The rules say you have to kill a doe first before bucks. Got my doe out of the way yesterday!!
There are no bag limits or antler restricitons = PARADISE! Here are a few bucks I've got on camera


----------



## hunterp223 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tagged, will post update on Oct 1st.


----------



## Deer_Sniper (Jun 16, 2011)

sept 15 here we are sooooooo ready. pulled cards today does everywhere looks like a nursery at the stand..


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I tagged out on the 2nd,


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Double S said:


> I tagged out on the 2nd,


That was cool, I had to watch it full screen to see the buck heading downhill before your shot then him reacting. congrats.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Sept. 15th here in the MO Ozarks. Don't even have my stand up yet. But since I'm looking at turning 70 this year, I have given up wishing my life away and just take everything as it comes. Plenty of time to put up the stand. Already know what tree it's going on and I'll have a week to pick up anything getting in front of the camera. :beer:


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

10 days! Can't wait!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

the 15th opens Iowa Youth Season.. I think I'm more excited than the kid LOL.. subscribed


----------



## getumspike (Aug 29, 2009)

Hot, humid and wet here in S. Florida


----------



## HOSSBUCK (Jan 31, 2006)

Day three if WI bear season. Had three in last night but wind screwed me. Currently in ground blind that a old bear hunter set up for me .......6 YARDS off bait!!! YEP BH IS PUCKERED! HOYT CE will protect me!


----------



## pns (Oct 11, 2007)

Have to wait till Oct. 1st opening 2 weeks earlier this year can't wait.


----------



## MD Archer (Apr 3, 2006)

First morning for me this season. Overlooking 2 cornfields. 1 doe and 1 fawn so far. Also this is my first opportunity to post ehile hunting, finally joined the 21st century!


----------



## Jessee315 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got 63 days until this deployment is over and ill be coming home to the RUT BABY! I Live for the HUNT!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Jessee315 said:


> I got 63 days until this deployment is over and ill be coming home to the RUT BABY! I Live for the HUNT!


Thank you for your service and God bless. :icon_salut:


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sitting in a tree here in NC. Hoping for something to come by so I can take it home and share the experience with my boy.


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

Double S said:


> Thank you for your service and God bless. :icon_salut:


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This X infinity, We all get to hunt and enjoy our freedom because of guys and girls like you!!!


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Rain left, now its hot


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

First sit of the year here in ky. Got in the stand about 20 min ago. Had some rain move through yesterday and early this morning that cooled things down. Looking for an eventful evening.


----------



## HOSSBUCK (Jan 31, 2006)

Back in the bear stand for day 4. No luck last night and the 20 mph gusts are not helping tonite..


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Got rained out tonight. Gonna give it a try tomorrow evening at my private land spot.


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

went out yesterday morning in a ground blind, just after dawn, I heard rustling behind me, craned my head around to see four good sized does fifty yard from me. when I tried to turn around to face them, the one broad side poked her head up and sstopped. then the older doe behind another tree looked, and she blew, and they all took off running fifty yards of so and stopped blew two more times and they were all gone! I'm stoked, as that was my first time out bow hunting, I laid some corn and a lick out, they'll be back!! I wish I'd had a good shot man!! next time I'll be turned around that way.


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

snake1127 said:


> went out yesterday morning in a ground blind, just after dawn, I heard rustling behind me, craned my head around to see four good sized does fifty yard from me. when I tried to turn around to face them, the one broad side poked her head up and sstopped. then the older doe behind another tree looked, and she blew, and they all took off running fifty yards of so and stopped blew two more times and they were all gone! I'm stoked, as that was my first time out bow hunting, I laid some corn and a lick out, they'll be back!! I wish I'd had a good shot man!! next time I'll be turned around that way.


Congrats on your 1st time out snake1127, it is Addicting isnt it???


----------



## Grey Man (May 8, 2011)

I've got a spotted fawn asleep 9 yards from my stand. Her mom busted me, took off with one fawn, and after an hour and a half this one settled in for a nap right next to me. Wish my kids went to sleep that easy. Hope momma comes back before my 11;30 conference call.


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

murk_man2001 said:


> Congrats on your 1st time out snake1127, it is Addicting isnt it???


yeah, now is back on the grind till this weekend. At my other spot I found a nice big scrape, bunch of fresh morning tracks, and tree rubbing. think I'll hunt that this weekend, and let the other area cool off.


----------



## Z7extreme17 (Jul 3, 2012)

Opening day for me is here......... but the safety harness i ordered isnt...


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Out for an evening bear hunt.. Perfect out!!


----------



## Z7extreme17 (Jul 3, 2012)

finally, up in the stand for the first time this year


----------



## truth 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Tagged. Will report sept 22.
Good luck to all.

Just passin threw
•>>>-------------------->


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Subscribed, will report this Saturday the 15th. I'm still getting updates from the old thread. Everyone needs to get on the same one.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Love these threads, i always try and post up some pics if deer i have around me. I love looking at the others pictures as well.


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Back at it this morning hoping to kill something. Majority of my time is spent on public ground, and this morning was frustrating. About 30 mins after I got in the stand a Jeep came driving down the trail I'm hunting over, followed shortly after by someone jogging. If I kill one this morning it'll be a miracle.


----------



## rwolff (Sep 10, 2012)

this sat here in Wi, seems like this week is going soooo sloooowwww!!!
cant wait!


----------



## truth 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

NCBowhunter84 said:


> Back at it this morning hoping to kill something. Majority of my time is spent on public ground, and this morning was frustrating. About 30 mins after I got in the stand a Jeep came driving down the trail I'm hunting over, followed shortly after by someone jogging. If I kill one this morning it'll be a miracle.
> View attachment 1470086


Sounds like its time to move back in off the road a little.

Just passin threw
•>>>-------------------->


----------



## DarinB (Jun 15, 2010)

Jessee315 said:


> I got 63 days until this deployment is over and ill be coming home to the RUT BABY! I Live for the HUNT!


One vet to another..thank you for you service brother!!!


----------



## sshamberger (Oct 5, 2011)

T minus 5 hours Yahoo. Finished up final details, pack all set, arrows all checked, nocks tight, broadheads sharp, sitting here with my harness on LOL trying to get it comfortable. Off to bed, sunrise 6:27, 1/2 hour before, legal to shoot. I will post pictures of my first bow kill tomorrow, I hope lol. Wish me luck.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NCBowhunter84 said:


> Back at it this morning hoping to kill something. Majority of my time is spent on public ground, and this morning was frustrating. About 30 mins after I got in the stand a Jeep came driving down the trail I'm hunting over, followed shortly after by someone jogging. If I kill one this morning it'll be a miracle.
> View attachment 1470086


Man...thats ALOT of C'Mere Deer! LOL


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Jessee315 said:


> I got 63 days until this deployment is over and ill be coming home to the RUT BABY! I Live for the HUNT!


Trust me it will be over before you know it.. Thanks for your service! HOOAH!


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)

It's opening day here in CT. A little warm but I'm in the stand.


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

Opener here in NE. I have an hour to go. On the way in, a skunk just wouldn't give me the right of way on the trail. I hissed, growled and pleaded in a whisper. The coyotes began a serenade a ways off and he ran into the corn. I can still smell him a bit. GL to everybody this AM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Subscribed for use in two weeks.


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

Opening morning in North Florida. Forgot my therma cell.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Opening morning here in minnesota. Hoping to get chance at a doe, had one at 50 yards but she wouldn't get closer.
Low 40s here, no wind and not a cloud in the sky. Good to be back in the stand!


----------



## DarinB (Jun 15, 2010)

Lots of noise out here, nearly stepped on a grouse on the way in, and seems like I may have stumbled into squirrel apocalypse. Luckily they haven't spotted me yet...


----------



## mhedlund (May 15, 2010)

MN purdy day to be back in the woods. Got a call from the taxi Thursday, going to pick up 2011 buck this afternoon.

Gonna be a good day!


----------



## DarinB (Jun 15, 2010)

Never mind...red tree rat spotted me...lol


----------



## duckndog (Sep 22, 2009)

Hot and overcast here in NW GA this afternoon. Sharing the stand with my little man again this afternoon.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

*finally here*

first afternoon on the stand in Kentucky!
View attachment 1472949
View attachment 1472949


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

this is the view from our stand of night 1 youth season 2012


----------



## Deuce 30-30 (Jan 1, 2009)

Opening day here in MO, have seen 2 fawns so far, 1 hanging out at 2 yards, the other damn near ran into me on my chair... Hoping momma comes by!


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Just had two ying tangs walk by me through the middle of the field. It's dark in less then an hour. Jumped the spike and doe that were in the field. I hate all the idiots on public land. But for my first season in Maryland it's all I got so far is public land to hunt.


----------



## Maddog10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Absolutely covered up in does in western ky. Light but steady rain all afternoon overlooking this bean field. At least 12 different does have passed my stand in the last hour, 8 of which were well within range. I promised the wife dinner and a movie tonight, otherwise I'd be dressing one right now. I don't mind canceling if big boy steps out but she'll be mad if I cancel for a doe. The quest for my first bow kill continues. If they step within range tomorrow morning though they won't be so lucky.


----------



## Deuce 30-30 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hessel - I know exactly what you mean, just had 1 guy walk within 40yds of me hooting like an owl, now his buddy apparently somewhere 100yards ok the other side of me is hooting back... Oh the joys of public land.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Deuce 30 30. Few years I had some yeah go by me screaming for help because he was lost. Worst part was you can hear the road from there and it was on our farm in NY. Was spoiled in NY I had permission for 3 times the amount of land I could cover most of it all farm land.


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, first day in the stand in sw Missouri was nice. Seen 4 does, 3 little ones spread throughout the day. None of the bucks I was hoping for. Then right at dusk missed a godzilla sized ****. 21 yards and skirted just right of him. Been wanting to kill a big one to make a hat for my boy. Cousin did kill a big doe today, so that was good. It rained til 1 pm, so that wasn't a lot of fun. Thank god my dad bought me a tree umbrella for Christmas. Will be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Maddog10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Overlooking the bean field here in western ky again this morning. Conditions are pretty much terrible as its been a steady downpour all night and morning. Made it tough to get out of bed but hopefully my efforts won't be wasted. One doe so far at about 70 yards.


----------



## mhedlund (May 15, 2010)

Got on stand we before light today first time this year for this spot. Got light and i see a tree stand at the other end of one of my shooting lanes! Public land...must be a good spot!


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Been back at it since daylight again today. 745 this morning had a doe and little one bust me. Waiting for one of my big 8's to come through. Had pics up til Friday, but no sightings yet.


----------



## ASOTV (Aug 18, 2011)

Still in stand today. 9 does bedded behind me. What do you usually do besides sit here to get out quietly without spooking them?


----------



## Maddog10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Shoot one... That should get them going! haha


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can't wait till Oct 1 been watching some brutes these next 2 weeks are gunna drag 

bherendeen


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

hard rain this morning drove me home, I'm going back out to the other spot in a few.


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't figure out how to post pics from the field yet but had a nice day for PA's Special Regulation area. Does only, so of course I only had bucks in range! Had a nice 8 pt under me late but pic quality was poor. This guy was picking up acorns for about an hour under me.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Love this thread. I can't wait till the 29th........


----------



## ASOTV (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning Does in Missouri


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Back in the saddle again. Sweet night, good wind!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckndog (Sep 22, 2009)

Been raining here in NW GA. Finally stopped and I'm soaked, but this last hour should be good.


----------



## duckndog (Sep 22, 2009)

Blew right through her. Shouldn't be a hard tracking job.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I will have to post tomorrow.


----------



## MTranberg (Jan 24, 2010)

Opening night in WI, gets the pass from me. Seen 2 bucks and 6 does.


----------



## Maddog10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Might have screwed up tonight. Had a good 9 pointer (probably pushing 140") walk in with one of the biggest 6 pointers I've ever seen and stop at about 15 yards in front of me. I was up with my bow in hand and then changed my mind. I don't know what it was but I just didn't want my season to end already. He was probably a little bit bigger than my biggest to date, and would have been my first deer with a bow, but it just didn't feel right yet. I think he's only 3.5 so if he can make it another year or two he will really be something.


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

Justw anna make a post so I can find it on tapatalk. I searched for this thread when i was on stand this season already.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great thread


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Just had a nice 6 and a spike come through hope its a good morning seeing them made it good already


----------



## Deer_Sniper (Jun 16, 2011)

Got in the stand a little late today,not seeing much of anything yet but better then being a work


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Subscribing through tapatalk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

Deuce 30-30 said:


> Hessel - I know exactly what you mean, just had 1 guy walk within 40yds of me hooting like an owl, now his buddy apparently somewhere 100yards ok the other side of me is hooting back... Oh the joys of public land.


Same here in PA on Saturday(Doe opener), had a stand and steps hung real easy to spot and not to high. Guy in a climber is parked 30yds away and I think he expected me to tell my daughter we had to leave.
We did see 2 nice deer though!!!!!!


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)

. Nice night here in CT


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ready for Oct 1 

bherendeen


----------



## Brandon H (Feb 20, 2010)

Well its not live, but I had a good hunt yesterday evening, 5 deer total, nothing big, I did see a very mature doe I would like to take sometime, watched a couple young bucks for almost 2 hours in the rain. They were 80-200 yards away so it was relaxing. I can tell a lot of Western NC deer have been killed due to disease. Sign is limited.


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

yeah I heard about that, Yadkin and wilkes countys had a high count, and surry, and stokes which is by me were finding 4-5 a day. Haven't seen any here in Northern Forsyth yet after few weeks of scouting, hope I don't find any.


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

Maddog10 said:


> I don't know what it was but I just didn't want my season to end already. He was probably a little bit bigger than my biggest to date, and would have been my first deer with a bow, but it just didn't feel right yet. I think he's only 3.5 so if he can make it another year or two he will really be something.


Are you kiddint? that would have been some kind of world time record of something! LOL


----------



## blountsman (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of you but here in NC it is hot it rained earlier and now the humidity must be 200 hunting a cut corn field seen some does but no bucks yet got about hr and half but its too dark maybe he will show up today


----------



## blountsman (Dec 24, 2010)

17does out none in range no bucks and about 500 geese


----------



## blountsman (Dec 24, 2010)

Wait the second mast just came in now got over 40 dies in the fields and nothing in range


----------



## Maddog10 (Nov 4, 2010)

snake1127 said:


> Are you kiddint? that would have been some kind of world time record of something! LOL


Trust me, I've been hearing it all day from my buddies, and I definitely broke the cardinal rule of don't pass something on the first day that you wouldn't pass on the last. Hunting in KY has made me really picky when it comes to bucks though with the 1 buck limit. The first couple years rifle hunting when I was young I shot some small deer, then upgraded to 120" and then to 130" and I feel that this deer probably had 140" covered but I know what's out there and I know that there are bigger deer available. My problem is I think I can manage every piece of land I hunt, when the truth is I don't hunt any pieces of land that are large enough to do so. If that 9 pointer walks out in front of 95% of KY's hunters he will get shot, no doubt about it and I don't blame them because he is a quality buck. He will truly be a stud next year though and a monster after that if he can survive that long. I don't regret my decision yet, but I may come January and I've still got a tag in my pocket. My eye is on this guy though...


----------



## PSE-KING1026 (Jul 30, 2009)

Good morning here in the show me state. Temps around 50 and wind from the north around 10 mph, makin it a bit chilly. Already saw a little doe at first light so hopefully they're movin! 

Good luck and safe hunting to those on stand today!

sent from a bow huntin hillbilly in a treestand!


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

To all you guys that are already hunting.. I hate you all


----------



## N0.6Hunter (Jun 29, 2011)

Still 12 days till opener in MI but I have to wait 15. Cant wait to get some meat in the freezer.


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have three bucks bedded down 100 yards from me ay edge of field one good 8


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well it didnt happen they got up and walked all the way around me over all good morning though


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope this works this is a little crappy film from a ways off from this morning


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

I was having to hold the camera myself my arm has not arrived yet


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

In the blind, old school Jennings! I need some camo tape! Was going to post these the other day live,bu couldn't figure out posting from the droid.

Last one is some tracks I found near the corn, I'm 6'2", and have some big hands can'twait to see this guy walk out!!!


----------



## mjhogfan (Oct 3, 2009)

This is my first encounter of 2012. Great day on the stand.


----------



## Deuce 30-30 (Jan 1, 2009)

Second sit for me here in MO, nice spot off a bean field in a staging area. Just had a squirrel almost walk up my leg. Goodluck everyone else hunting tonight


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

My season started last Saturday but I work a rotating 12 hour shift and today is my Friday. Will be in the stand the next couple of days. Hopefully will send some nice pics!

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## slwingo01 (Jul 29, 2008)

Alabama opens on the 15th of October, I'm still prepping. This is my favorite time of the year, man I love the build up... keep it coming!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

First sit for me in Pennsylvania. Doe only until the 29th. It's currently 55 degrees and a slight west wind. Beautiful morning! Will keep you guys updated as the morning progresses. As the song says, waiting on daylight!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

Beamen123 said:


> First sit for me in Pennsylvania. Doe only until the 29th. It's currently 55 degrees and a slight west wind. Beautiful morning! Will keep you guys updated as the morning progresses. As the song says, waiting on daylight!


Hey Beamen what part of the state you hiking in? Im in 2B and might be out later today. It is a beautiful morning. Good luck!

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Great morning so far. Had a mature doe at 20 yards about an hour ago that didn't present a shot, unfortunately. About 10 minutes ago, I looked to my right and had a basket racked 8 point come in to 10 yards with a stud in tow at about 40 yards. It's doe only right now so the stud lived to see another day. They were between me and the sun but I believe I at least got the small 8 on camera and then they trotted off through the neighboring property. Hopefully the doe decides to come back for a late morning stroll!


----------



## Maddog10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just stood up to draw on a doe at 20 yards broadside in my shooting lane but didn't realize that another doe had snuck up behind me. Well needless to say I got busted! That damn doe has been blowing for 10 minutes now. Can't help but feel like this hunt is over.


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

Facing north. Last night doe & fawn came in too late. We'll see tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

5C. Chester County.


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Settled in for the eve hunt its a bit windy and warmer today though


----------



## JB&thestraggler (Sep 13, 2011)

In the stand again tonight... watched A 130 inch deer walk out of my life forever last night. But I guess that's why we call it hunting and not killing. One more chance before my work week starts again. It's warm and windy tonight but I might get lucky. Good luck everyone, and wear your harness!


----------



## echatham (May 16, 2012)

Figured out everytime i start playin with my phone deer sneak up on me.... havent seen anything for a while..so here i am... its a little bothersome that there are so many ants in my tree i can hear them
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roy1170 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got in the stand here in SC. Had a few turkeys come in but no deer yet. It's still a little warm but has cooled off from what's been the norm.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Meat hunting here in minnesota, got my little brother with and am hoping a nice doe decides she wants some soybeans.


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

How can you tell you're hunting on a military special forces training compound? When you hear fully automatic machine gun fire, yelling and explosions nearby. Luckily the deer are used to it.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Anybody out this morning? I'm stuck at work ALL weekend, unfortunately.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

The best morning we've had all year long, 49 at the house this morning, and Ive got a cough that I just cant lick for like 2 mos. now, really wanting to be out there this morning


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

Well finally in the stand for the first hunt of the year! Had to go through an 8 hour safety meeting on my day off today. Its a little warm 72 with a 12 MPH SW wind. Hope to catch some does moving before dark!








Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## BRUMMM (Aug 29, 2012)

What a GREAT thread!
can't wait for our season to get started here in Mass!!!!
good luck to you all!


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Im out and ready 81 deg sheesh


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

Well it was a good first hunt! Only saw a fawn that came past alone. Thought I would see a few more but oh well. Back in the stand in the morning

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Doe down dropper where she stood


----------



## JT85 (Mar 14, 2012)

Still waiting for oct 1st and getting to the point i cant sleep at night thinking about getting in my stand


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

In on the first morning of early antlerless season in Michigan... Been way to long. It is pouring rain and sleet but I couldn't stand it. Thank god for.my tree umbrella


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

In the stand for opening morning!! It's been raining acorns since i got in the stand so hopefully one walks by!! I'm just thankful to get to enjoy another opening day!


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

Im in too for the tn opener.


----------



## PSE-KING1026 (Jul 30, 2009)

good morning from the show me state! 

Hopefully they'll be movin. After the clip on my pull up rope not clippin twice and leaving my bow on the ground I'm finally settled in.... I'm sure with the sweat I'm pourin deer will smell me before I see them. 

Good luck to those hunting today! 

sent from a bow huntin hillbilly in a treestand!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Had 2 at tweenty yards too early to shoot...


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

swampdonkey84 said:


> Im in too for the tn opener.


Im with you brother. Seen 4 already this mornin. Waiting on a better shot


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well me and my daughter are settled and strapped in for her first hunt ever! I'm so happy and excited. Sitting w/ my daughter over my first food plot I've ever planted. Hopefully the good lord will send something our way to at least enjoy seeing. Great luck to all.

And I can't believe the weather for Missouri, 48 slight northeast breeze. Feels so good.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

couple nights ago had this guy at about 18 yards. He had a couple buddies with him about the same age. Hope they make it a couple more years.


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

Big ole fat juicy doe took a rage from my Hoyt about 5 minutes ago with that combo she cant be far. my first opening dayws deer woohoo.


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

williaml423 said:


> Big ole fat juicy doe took a rage from my Hoyt about 5 minutes ago with that combo she cant be far. my first opening dayws deer woohoo.


Congrats williaml423. Didnt see a deer this mornin. I think they have all but left that farm. Still after my first opening morning deer and i have been at it for 18 yrs.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jun 10, 2006)

3994555 said:


> Well me and my daughter are settled and strapped in for her first hunt ever! I'm so happy and excited. Sitting w/ my daughter over my first food plot I've ever planted. Hopefully the good lord will send something our way to at least enjoy seeing. Great luck to all.
> 
> And I can't believe the weather for Missouri, 48 slight northeast breeze. Feels so good.


^^^^^^^^^^^^
Is what it's all about! Enjoy brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottk517 (Sep 22, 2008)

^^^^ thats what it is all about...


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

Just put a 9pt on the ground. Gimme a few more and I'll post pics. His eyes look kinda red. If he has EHD, does that mean I get less props for killing him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DakotaKidd (Nov 29, 2011)

Nope, you did him a favor by putting him out of his misery. I've seen several currently sick and dead ones around here. It's too bad.


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

Ya know, now I got my hands on him, he doesn't look that bad but what healthy buck would let me get within 35yards stalking in the woods. He looked at me and just laid there. Whatever. He's dead now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

swampdonkey84 said:


> Congrats williaml423. Didnt see a deer this mornin. I think they have all but left that farm. Still after my first opening morning deer and i have been at it for 18 yrs.


Thanks man. Im excited just a doe but its opening day. I hope u get one soon.I had a really good day seen12 total 2 bucks. Ill post pics soon.


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

This was from yesterday afternoons sit, a little warm, nice day. That was it


----------



## semoducknbuck (Aug 7, 2011)

Seen 3 doe thir morning..back at it this afternoon, just dropped my water bottle from the stand
Looks like its gonna be a great evening


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Up for the evening on the early doe hunt.. 40 yards or less come on in big momma


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

24' up myself . Would like to get one of 3 big ole doe's . Maybe a pic later . Hunt safe everyone .
Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pba30 (Sep 27, 2009)

Live from S.C.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Setting in my ladder stand that we have hung in this river bottom. And on the edge of my food plot. Come on big boy/girl!!


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Back at it this evening! I was blessed enough to smack a big ol slick head this morning now if i can just get that big non typical to walk by!! The only bad thing is my rangefinder crapped out on me and i didnt realize it til i got in the stand! Ohh well just glad to be here!!


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice buck claydoh, me and the daughter are back in til dark. She's been so good her first time out. None of the can we go home yet stuff I did to my dad. I keep hoping more than I think I ever have in my life for a deer to come in the food plot just so she can see one in the wild, not from the road or the zoo. Everybody hunt safe and have fun. No matter what happens for us, I'll never forget this day. Good luck to all.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

When I left home it was in the 70's. Now its got to be in the low 50's . The wind has kicked up about 20mph. Feels like a ride. At Coney Island.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I saw Turkey's and a woodchuck plus two *****...no deer


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gknoettgen (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't wait till early muzzeloader is over so I can take off the orange feels funny bowhunting in orange


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jun 10, 2006)

Live from Ga- 15" 8 pt @ first light, no shot. 

Be safe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

*Beautiful Morning in Eastern Nebraska.*

Got to my stand at about 5:45 this morning. I heard rattling as I was hooking my bow up to my rope, so I paused for a minute. I'm pretty sure there were a couple of sparring bucks nearby, so I quietly started to climb the tree. I heard a deer walking toward me, so I stopped half way up the tree and waited. He kept getting closer, and I was frozen...I wasn't sure whether to continue up the tree or stay still. I stayed glued to my steps until I heard the deer blow at me. I'm hoping he comes back, but it's been pretty quiet. I couldn't see 2 feet in front of me, so I don't think he saw me in the tree...just knew something wasn't right. A doe came under my tree about 20 minutes later, so I know they all didn't spook out of here. Getting cold now...might have to head out and warm up.


----------



## gknoettgen (Feb 13, 2011)

Does are everywhere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

from yesterday opening day in tennessee


----------



## truth 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful afternoon with the temps in the low 50's and a little west breeze overlooking a well used apple tree in a old grown over horse pasture.

Advertise here (pm for details)


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

My sit for the night


----------



## madcityzig (Jul 2, 2010)

Settled in for the evening.









Sent from my DI2 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## PSE-KING1026 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wife is in the blind with! 

Hoping for some deer action! Been a slow season so far but hopefully she'll bring me some luck :wink: 


sent from a bow huntin hillbilly in a treestand!


----------



## jkerrsd (Aug 18, 2010)

Live from the "blind". First year in a ground blind. This morning they were blowing and stomping like they were in the marching band. Hopefully tonight is better!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Save me some back straps William. Nice shot.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

After the bengals won this afternoon I decided to hang a stand. Got there by five Put up 12 steps and need 3 more. Went back home and got more steps. Finished putting up stand At about 6pm. Climbed down the tree and there stood a big ol doe. All I had was a Linemans belt and a pruning saw. Went back to the car and Picked some apples and decided to put them out. Put on some asat grabbed the bow and went to my other stand 80 yards away. Put the apples out and watched 3 different bucks and 11 does. All out of my range. Its going to be a great season. Got a phone pic of one of the bucks.


----------



## N0.6Hunter (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't wait to be hunting here next Friday!! Love the Pines!


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

One week from today our season opens here in Oklahoma. It has been a LONG Hot summer, but the time that I have been waiting for since January is almost here. I'm ready to break out my summit viper and my matthews switchback monday morning. You gotta love opening day of bow season..


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

lonewolf44 said:


> One week from today our season opens here in Oklahoma. It has been a LONG Hot summer, but the time that I have been waiting for since January is almost here. I'm ready to break out my summit viper and my matthews switchback monday morning. You gotta love opening day of bow season..


I'm with ya, man. I'll be hunting next Monday morning and I'm so stoked. I love this time of the year in Oklahoma: cooler temps, start of hunting, holidays etc. Good luck to you this season.


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

In stand and ready!!


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

Going for a doe the old way. Had a young'n run by, coulda sworn I saw spots. This place is covered in ditchweed, the birds are wasted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

early season has been open for 2 weeks here, but I am just getting my stands situated. late start for me this year, but at the same time I cant stand hunting in 80 degree weather...hopefully weather cools down soon and I can get out there


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Save me some back straps William. Nice shot.


i would give you the shirt off my back but im kinda stingy with my backstrap haha just kidding. thanks, hope you get one soon.


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well settled in til dark. Been in since 430 ish. 2 yearling does and 5 turkeys already. Dead silent, no wind, quit raining couple hours ago, but more coming, 72 degrees but really humid. Good luck all


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Leaves are starting to change in southwest Missouri. That tree was still green Saturday the 22nd.


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

This is my spot tonight, got a pretty good feeling about it, if not its great scenery for a sun set


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm in after a 12 hour nightshift! Its 63 with a slight rain and no wind! Now all I need are some does to get on the move! First one goes to the Pittsburgh Hunters Sharing the Harvest Program!








Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## pba30 (Sep 27, 2009)

First kill of the season ....3rd bow kill ever.. NOTHING LIKE HAVING A BOW IN HAND...


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice job. I missed a doe last night. Shot over her back. COmbination of her ducking and me shooting her for 9 yards too much. I've never hunted over food plots, and it amazes me how much it throws off my perception of distance.


----------



## packattack (Sep 20, 2012)

Excellent pics! Still tending fawns....


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Almost a full moon only one doe on stand tonight. Been averaging 6-10 deer a night.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

Only saw one doe this morning. She was in range but was a little smarter than me today! Just looked in my yard and I have five bedded. 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## bg305 (Nov 27, 2011)

1st time out this year... Nice morning 72* was clear till sunrise and now fog rolled in.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

Up here in West Central MN. Last night hunting a corn field edge had an 8 pointer come in just before dark. About 15" spread with 6-7" g2 and 3's. Very small brow tines. Probably would have scored about 100 or 110 or so. Broadside at 10 yards. I let him go. It is my dad's property and he says there is a nice big 8 or 10 point there that he has seen earlier this fall. I will wait a little longer and see if I can get a crack at the big one. If it would have been late Oct. I would have taken that 8 pointer last night for sure, hope it doesn't come back to bite me. Problem is, in MN we only get 1 deer, so I better make that 1 count.


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can't wait till opening day Monday here in central Illinois. Got a really nice 10 point visiting a mock.scrape right around day break hope to let the air out of him Monday morning 

bherendeen


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I'm in for my 5th sit. Missed a doe Wednesday night. Missed ranged her. No excuse when the rangefinder is hanging on your neck. Come on back big girl! Wind keeps switching, guess I'm gonna go through a lot of scent killer tonight. Good luck all


----------



## bowhunterd68 (Jan 23, 2011)

September 29th here in Pa. I'll be out in the evening.
Pick a spot, follow through, and may your first arrow fly true.
Good luck everyone.
Dan.


----------



## dist5mxer (Jan 26, 2010)

testing..


----------



## dist5mxer (Jan 26, 2010)

testing retry..


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Opening morning Ohio , whoo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowfool12 (Jun 19, 2006)

Opening morning Ohio! 30 or so minutes in and had a basket 6 come in at first light. Awesome morning to be out!


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

opening day in Ohio!!!
all is well again..









sent from my Linux mobile phone


----------



## HCF (Oct 20, 2004)

Ohio


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

Out with my son in Maine for his first archery hunt


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Opener here in Ohio too. Hunting from a ground blind this morning. Nothing but crows and tweeties so far.


----------



## madisonjar (Jul 4, 2011)

In ohio just had some white tails about 75 yards out....feels great to be in the stand...just had a friend text and say he got his first shot at a deer and while reading that my dad text and say 4 does just cruised by him


----------



## duckndog (Sep 22, 2009)

Warm and sunny in Fulton county, Ga this morning. Nothing moving yet.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

Had a knee knocker walk in on me 50 yards about 30 minutes ago. Turned the other way though. Hoping he comes back this way to give me a better look! Another smaller buck buck and doe off in the distance.

Live from the stand in Knox Ohio!


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Just had cat walk by with mole in mouth and redtail attack cat , cat ran up tree and dropped mole and retail stole mole , wow love the woods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnccna2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Got busted this morning&#55357;&#56873; - buck about 20yards away, wind shifted and he blew out of there. Headed back out now, but it is very hot here in FL.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

On stand as I type this and I have a spike bedded 41yds from my stand.

David 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

duckndog said:


> View attachment 1473722
> Blew right through her. Shouldn't be a hard tracking job.


post pics!


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

The bucks are starting to get frisky. I've got a pair of spikes going head to head.

David 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

In the stand with my daughter opener in PA


----------



## scott3824 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nothing but squirells, hawks, and a few turkeys here in Elyria Ohio. Maybe I smell, or maybe its the prick with the loud dogs on the next 50 over. Camera looked good though.


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

Waiting in 5c, public land baby


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

First day... forgot my bow holder and my rope to pull up my bow into the stand. This season got here quick for me since I've been running my kids around everywhere. Needless to say I should've had it all ready. 


Got in the stand around 430. Haven't seen anything yet...


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

Eric here coming to you live from NE Wisconsin. Sitting in a ceder tree in the swamp. No deer yet but like my chances. Venny in the crockpot at home so if all else fails I still get to eat.









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmlynch19 (Aug 3, 2011)

First sit of the year for me. Saw 8 total deer, 2 fork horn and 6 doe. Firs deer came in 1/2 hr after I got in the stand. They stayed until I had to get down. It was awesome having deer around the stand for that long. There was
Also an owl hanging around which kept the squirrels off the ground but they sure were barking.


----------



## duckndog (Sep 22, 2009)

snipersam24 said:


> post pics!


Here's the exit.


----------



## Reaper15 (Jun 17, 2012)

Season started today here in Ohio sat in the ground blind this morning saw 6 does and 2 button bucks going out tomorrow morning and sitting in the same spot I shot my bucks the last two years. Hoping to have a pic up tomorrow of a bbd for you all tomorrow.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

. 

Bell brook ohio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EASY1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Clear, 42 degrees, nnw breeze nothing but tree rats, crows, and a beautiful morning

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

Very nice morning here in central OHIO. Seen a couple doe. No shots yet.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)

I wish we could hunt on Sundays here in CT


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful morning in NE Arkansas no deer yet but in a great spot so things could change quick


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

fullerb said:


> I wish we could hunt on Sundays here in CT


You can't hunt on Sundays in CT!! That is one of the stupidest things I have ever heard!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

Same law in PA! There trying to get it changed here!

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## OHIO_BuCKSlayer (Sep 9, 2012)

Lets do this!
















PSE Bows...
Because Speed, Accuracy, and Penetration doesn't get old


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

JB13 said:


> Very nice morning here in central OHIO. Seen a couple doe. No shots yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Where at in central Ohio? I'm over in Hilliard. Only a coyote for me. See anything?


----------



## JB13 (Aug 27, 2006)

Around butler area. Seen a couple doe skirting the outside of the corn field. That was it. Still alot of standing corn around here.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

JB13 said:


> Around butler area. Seen a couple doe skirting the outside of the corn field. That was it. Still alot of standing corn around here.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Yeah they are staying in the corn here too. I'm going to hunt beans tonight. Hopefully better luck.


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here in Adams,OH little warm but not bad. Seen bunch of deer in this same spot other evenin. No shooters though, still early stay tuned folks 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## npd568 (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful day to be in the woods handing out dirt naps! They should be lining up any minute now!!!!! .........................................just any minute.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

First hunt of the year even though season has been opened a month. Too damn hot, but have a nice one on camera and can hopefully seal the deal before pattern changes. Nice night to be out really despite continuing warm temps....


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

On the stand here in Ohio!


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Can't hunt Sundays in pa either. Agreed very stupid


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just smoked a monster coyote!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey folks, how do i post live updates from my iPhone to here?


----------



## OHIO_BuCKSlayer (Sep 9, 2012)

MWoody said:


> Hey folks, how do i post live updates from my iPhone to here?


Get the app called tapatalk, it's a forum app, lets you do everything 


PSE Bows...
Because Speed, Accuracy, and Penetration doesn't get old


----------



## edw_oh (Jun 6, 2012)

Just back in from my stand in Champaign Co., OH. Saw two does on the way in.... then had two does pass within 8 yards of my stand. I'm hunting on the far side of a 27 acre pond so I'm canoeing across to within 40 yards of my stand- hoping this tactic will work better than walking all the way to the stand. Any of you have experience approaching your stand via water?


----------



## scottk517 (Sep 22, 2008)

Here we go!!!


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful opener here in central Illinois 

bherendeen


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice spot herendeen.... But I like mine better... Jk I have no deer here.... Just crows.

sent from my beat box.


----------



## riverBottom2012 (Aug 8, 2012)

Opening morning here in Oklahoma. It sure is good to be back in the woods. Just the song birds so far, but I'll take it.


----------



## bkcheeze (Jul 5, 2012)

slow weekend and morning from Cincinnati OH. In the county park hunt program. Seen 2 doe an young 8 so far. Waiting for this morning to get better.


----------



## MXZ (Feb 10, 2004)

bherendeen05 said:


> Beautiful opener here in central Illinois
> 
> bherendeen


Whats the weather Temps? Any frost hit that area yet? Good luck....


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

edw_oh said:


> Just back in from my stand in Champaign Co., OH. Saw two does on the way in.... then had two does pass within 8 yards of my stand. I'm hunting on the far side of a 27 acre pond so I'm canoeing across to within 40 yards of my stand- hoping this tactic will work better than walking all the way to the stand. Any of you have experience approaching your stand via water?


My buddy canoes down a creek to get to his. Says he never jumps deer.


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's my coyote from last night. 33 yard shot put her down within 5 yards. Smaller then i thought she was but then again a good coyote is a dead coyote! Missed a second one at dark.


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

edw_oh said:


> Just back in from my stand in Champaign Co., OH. Saw two does on the way in.... then had two does pass within 8 yards of my stand. I'm hunting on the far side of a 27 acre pond so I'm canoeing across to within 40 yards of my stand- hoping this tactic will work better than walking all the way to the stand. Any of you have experience approaching your stand via water?


I have a few spots that are boat in only, actual powered boat, and I kill a lot of deer there. If it is public ground it cuts down on the competition almost 100% as well.


----------



## edw_oh (Jun 6, 2012)

Many thanks to itallushrt and cstevens12 for their responses....I guess water approach to stand has its benefits....I sure hope so!


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Weather was nice this am 48 degrees no frost yet tho 

bherendeen


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

First deer I've seen all day

sent from my beat box.


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty good lookin deer lol David. I'm afraid we gonna get a bit wet this afternoon

bherendeen


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you not see it... Here is a better pic. It keeps makin rounds

sent from my beat box.


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

bherendeen05 said:


> Pretty good lookin deer lol David. I'm afraid we gonna get a bit wet this afternoon
> 
> bherendeen


Brought a baggy for my phone just in case

sent from my beat box.


----------



## stealthbee (Sep 25, 2012)

14 more days :dancing: South Alabama I'm here!! I think if feel the flu coming on........


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

See it now lol good looking deere ha 

bherendeen


----------



## MXZ (Feb 10, 2004)

Looks like Illinois is going to have a cold front moving in Friday. Good luck guys keep us posted.
48 actually very nice start to season what your day high?


----------



## hunterp223 (Sep 25, 2011)

Finally in the stand for the first time this season. Great lookin doe came in last night and a good group of does early this am, hopefully get a shootin one have my camcorder positioned and ready to capture the action!!!!


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

got 4 does workin field edge eating acorns. Got East wind so hit the river stand to observe. Does have been up and feeding since 5:30 or so. Good luck all!


----------



## pba30 (Sep 27, 2009)

Live from S.C. Been sprinkling all day and just has stopped... fingers crossed!!! Good luck to all


----------



## slicktrick (Sep 19, 2004)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Needing a little breeze here in sw Iowa. Still dark with deer working all around me. Some have let me know that they know I am here, but they seem to be staying here with with me rather than taking off. Damn moon ain't helpin things either. Good luck today boys and girls. Let there be light.


----------



## duckndog (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful morning here in Georgia. Stopped raining about midnight and the woods are coming alive.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Super quiet here in NE WI. Some healthy squirrels and one deer before good light but I think the full moon has them in bed early.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

amishracing said:


> Do you not see it... Here is a better pic. It keeps makin rounds
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1486414&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1349120073
> 
> sent from my beat box.


You had it in your sights, did you get a shot off?


----------



## ffemt89 (Jul 23, 2012)

Finally in the stand


----------



## gavinsublime (Aug 8, 2012)

Sitting 18 ft up. Henry county illinois. Seen a couple of deere's....john deere's that is. Hopefully it will pick up soon...


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

20 ft up, no action, its hot


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Small buck and doe, wish that doe would come my way


----------



## edw_oh (Jun 6, 2012)

Champaign Co., OH... rain stopped about 4:45p.m.... overcast evening with steady light wind from NNE..... 4 seen last night.... nothing this evening....


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

Im in fellas feeling lucky. Woods are relaxing this mornin hopefully I can score.


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone elsein the deer woods this mornin?


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Great morning... No bucks though.


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Looking good tonight nice breeze in my favor 70 degrees lil on the warm side but suppose to have a cold front come thew central il thur or Fri 

bherendeen


----------



## TheArkansan (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Just got settled in. 64 degrees already and foggy. Yuck. Sweating just getting into my climber. Setup on the opposite side of the property due to a NNW wind. All is quiet. Looking forward to that changing sometime this morning maybe!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Hunting in Bloomfield OH, it was a nice cool morning getting down from my stand in a few minutes. I have seen 1 doe and 2 fawns feeding on acorns. Still no buck but it's early in the season still.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Rain stopped but been out an hour. Nothing yet. Thank goodness for thermacell




Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

Back in the stand tonight. A little warm at 73* with an 11mph breeze. The wind is right just hope the deer are moving"

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Mike_13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Settled in about 20 min ago in NE Ohio. Setup with white oaks dropping acorns surrounding me. Hope the deer move with this front coming through tomorrow into the weekend. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just got in the stand a bit warm here today at 80 but hope the start moving with the cold front that's coming threw tomorrow

bherendeen


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

SW Ohio set up pushed 2 doe walking in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Been struggling to see any deer. Still a little warm in the 70s but a beautiful day.


----------



## madisonjar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just got in blind hoping to blind side deer coming from bedding heading to corn/soybeans/water here in portage county ohio.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Have too many eyes around me now, 4 go away. Only need. 1 . Can't draw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle (Feb 11, 2010)

Checking in. first morning in the stand this year. cold weather came through last night, hope it gets them moving.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm all settled in for my first hunt of the season here in NE Louisiana!! Low 60s right now and supposed to get in the 80s by the afternoon but its supposed to cool off this weekend. I couldn't be more excited to be back in the middle of all of Gods wonderful creations!! Got my target buck on camera this week in my spot so hopefully ill be seeing him this morning.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY911 said:


> View attachment 1488994
> 
> 
> Rain stopped but been out an hour. Nothing yet. Thank goodness for thermacell
> ...



2 hours after this pic, the skies opened up with a pouring rain like I have never seen...but it was the thunder and lightning that sent me RUNNING back to the truck! LOL


----------



## Mike_13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Back at it this am. Had a doe and spike a come in last night. Spike walked right under my tree. Doe stayed out of range til after LST. Moved about 50 yards and had the spike at 20 yds about 20 min ago. No signs of the doe. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Just got in the stand in south central Iowa. Weather is 44 degrees and a NNW wind at 10 mph. Perfect wind for this stand and its my second time out this year.


Sent by an Android Via Tapatalk


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

In the stand in Broome County NY...hot as hell!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Nice pic their. Good luck to you. Here's Iowa...









Sent by an Android Via Tapatalk


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Back at it again central Illinois 41 degrees and slight drizzle 

bherendeen


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

bherendeen05 said:


> Back at it again central Illinois 41 degrees and slight drizzle
> 
> bherendeen


Good luck neighbor

sent from my beat box


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just seen a beautiful 10 but wouldn't come my way for nothin 

bherendeen


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Target Tony said:


> Nice pic their. Good luck to you. Here's Iowa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iowa! In my dreams...good luck!


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Finally opening day in va . In tree at base of oak hillside where swamp meets a 600 acre 12 yr old clearcut . Historically been a awesome spot never really hunted it early season ,usually wait till rut. Did bump a couple on way in., no snorting though thank goodness.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

In for Michigan...kinda a random drop me off on some state land ans ill go for a walk type of hunt, but I've coyote hunted here before so I knew the spot 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

In tree on an oak flat...good news bad news is it is raining down acorns. Got several good rubs upwind about 75 yards...already have heard 12 gunshots from hunt club to the north.


----------



## big treble (Jan 1, 2011)

First time in a ground blind in years. Kinda sux, follow same scent free ritual that I have the last several years. And have been blown at by 4 deer before light while just sitting in blind. Blinds been up three weeks. Lusts missed something.


----------



## Butters018 (Aug 2, 2012)

20' up for the VA opener, hopefully something will start moving before it hits the high for today.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

I'm back on stand in the same tree that I saw alot of deer last week. Don't know what happened but its dead now. Heck even the squirrels are barely around. The area I'm in is an oak flat that had dropped alot of acorns. 

David 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EASY1 (Feb 2, 2010)

60 degrees, cloudy, slight breeze but nothing moving. Acorns are falling like crazy.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tomiboy01 (Feb 16, 2012)

In the stand with my 11 year old niece. Kicked three deer out while coming in early this morning. Been kind of quiet since. We did have a beautiful owl come in and land about five feet from us and perch for a while. It was awesome.


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

Tomiboy01 said:


> In the stand with my 11 year old niece. Kicked three deer out while coming in early this morning. Been kind of quiet since. We did have a beautiful owl come in and land about five feet from us and perch for a while. It was awesome.


That's pretty awesome to have that happen when you have a youngster with ya. Good luck

sent from my beat box


----------



## OHIO_BuCKSlayer (Sep 9, 2012)

Crush radishes lookin good! Why can't a monster come at 6 yards???









PSE Bows...
Because Speed, Accuracy, and Penetration doesn't get old


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

Ohio_buckslayer, nice buck that came by. Did you get a shot at him? Are u still up in your stand? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OHIO_BuCKSlayer (Sep 9, 2012)

That buck was only a little 8 point, with. Funky kicker on his base. That was last night when I was there. Could of shot him at 8 yards for a half hour 


PSE Bows...
Because Speed, Accuracy, and Penetration doesn't get old


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

Just got settled in here for an evening hunt in knox co Ohio!


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

Shelby county Illinois. Beautiful day with awesome 17 Mph gusts of wind.

sent from my beat box


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

It is a beautiful evening in south east Indiana 1st evening sit of the year. Really need a doe for the freezer. Good luck fellow hunters.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

*pics*

My first evening set in the blind. Cold front just moved through so I hope they will be moving tonight.


----------



## redsky (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice aft here in Wisconsin, 44 degrees and 10Mph NNW. Deer starting to move


----------



## Duke_II (Jul 4, 2005)

Settled in for an evening sit in highland county Ohio. A bit of clouds 58 degrees. First hunt of the year.


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headed to the stand nice brisk morning 33 degrees slight brease outta make for a good mornin

bherendeen


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

1st sit of the year, on an oak flat, 39 degrees


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool morning finally here in Central KY, 40, but not much going on. Only thing of note so far was a skunk that passed below my stand.

Kill em if ya got em.


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

Just had a small bobcat come to the base of my tree it was about the size of a house cat, pretty cool


----------



## bckstrpbro08 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cold morning here in central in. I should have dressed warmer hunting oaks. Good luck to all


----------



## jcasebee (Dec 3, 2011)

Indiana, 39 degrees, slight NW wind, been in the tree since 630 but no action yet. Hunting a strip of woods between a grown up field and a standing corn field.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Duke_II said:


> Settled in for an evening sit in highland county Ohio. A bit of clouds 58 degrees. First hunt of the year.
> View attachment 1490543


Good Luck Corey! Same spot that you shot Mr big last year? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSE-KING1026 (Jul 30, 2009)

Cold morning in Missouri!! Hoping to catch some movement. Been slow so far. about 40 degrees with a slight breeze!! 

Good luck fellas 

sent from a bow huntin hillbilly in a treestand!


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice afternoon in central il 42 degrees 15 mph wind. Sitting between 2 picked fields been watching 9 or so deer using this path for the last 3 nights was able to get a stand in here today hope to see some action 

bherendeen


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

new set in Ohio









sent from my Linux mobile phone


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Giggity. Great afternoon so far. 


Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## dmayer84 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got my first doe with a bow. Shot at 20 yards dropped at 10 after shot. Still waiting her out.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Great shot! Looks like a big one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

That is awesome. Congrats !!


----------



## edw_oh (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats to dmayer84 on successfully harvesting an early season deer!


----------



## JT85 (Mar 14, 2012)

got my first doe with a bow last night here in OK and i was so excited you would have thought i killed a monster buck


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Just hung this stand tonight over in western Iowa, have pretty high hopes for it. Was surprised to even see a bunch of saplings thrashed in the small opening. There was about 10 of them all rubbed up to nothing within the last 2-3 nights. You can see them down there if you look closely. Was pretty disappointed to find a 2 1/2 year old 10 that was a combine casualty. Didn't take a picture of that, it wasn't pretty could smell it from a ways off. Surely wasn't expecting it. I don't know if it had died prior, or just got caught up and run over.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Little guy right behind me. 35 this morning and the deer are moving.


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice cold am here in Maine. Out with my son


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

sampsta said:


> Nice cold am here in Maine. Out with my son
> View attachment 1491542


You've already got a successful hunt going on.

sent from my beat box


----------



## brl (Oct 7, 2009)

I took my oldest boy (7) on his first hunting trip. He has been with me before but never on a multiday trip. He has 3 more years before he can hunt but is completely hooked. I need new batts. for the range finder. We saw plenty of deer.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

1st time out this year


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Field side view. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

On the way in to the stand. This evening, walked within ten yards of a ground blind I mere back in the summer
I stopped and turned a nice Buck was bedded in my. Blind. As soon as I. Made eye contract he was up and gone.still blowing 2blocks away


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

First sit from VA. It's a little damp so hearing is null but I should be able to see em coming.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

seems they are still moving at night mostly tons of tracks...but we'll keep at it. I was driving back into work this AM sitting in traffic......thinking about this picture...wishing i was there this am


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw 4 on their feet at 730am on my way to work about 500 yards from the nearest strip of cover on public land.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Came down a little early cause I wanted to check out a different spot. Walked up on this little one.








Kinda hard to see but it's dead center of the path.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

In for the evening ......bumped one on way in. 55 and cloudy everything damp so hearing them is out.


----------



## Woodabeen42 (Sep 26, 2010)

First archery talk post...beautiful afternoon in SE WI. Little front moving in - cant wait to c what the evening brings.


----------



## lawton (Feb 1, 2009)

SOUTH WEST MICHIGAN and its windy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Just had a doe and fawn come in within about 25 yards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

In for evening in va...damp out and have dozers running 500 yards behind me still....chances r slim i think


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Just missed a coyote by a thread. Tough shot I tried threading trough a tight window.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Well i am in stand 2 in Iowa. Temp is 59 degrees, W wind at 10 mph. Good wind for this stand. Deer come from the east and north.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

I killed a doe on 10-8 and another on 10-9 here in Oklahoma, now that I have meat in the freezer, I hope to get a Good buck in range. The hunting will just get better and better, and I've got plenty of time.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Didn't see anything tonight but squirrels. Trail cams show lots of movement from 0730 to 1030. But i am working 11pm to 7 am right now. I have the whole weekend off so sat morning should be a good morning to shoot a doe.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## bcrane61 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is the view from my favorite stand last week...didn't see a thing, but how can you not love what we do!!


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

It's been a slow morning so far. I got to my stand about 20 minutes later then I wanted and the wind is blowing 3 times harder then what the weather has been predicted for the last few days. But the wind direction is pretty good so it's not a big deal. I did have a small doe come in at 23 yards around 7:45. Never had a shot but keep hoping mom comes by.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Just got out here already seen a few yotes out running definitely need to thin them out come winter. Cool 50 degrees 10-15 mph ne wind.


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

Live from the stand here in Vermont hoping to see a slick head.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Got some does moving here an it's only 3:43


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think tomorrow is going to be the day cold temps coming in chance of rain/snow can't wait.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Trying out the ground bind!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

Still hunting in VA. Watching a loaded pear tree from 53 yds.
Suns goin down, stay tuned...


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

All quiet up my way hope others have better luck than me


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunted this morning till 9. The wind was terrible, it changed directions at least three times and the thermals never rose up the ridge. I decided to hunt a doe only area inside a park with the crazy winds. Last night I ran a light through the park and seen one of the largest bucks I have ever seen in the wild. Too bad you cant hunt that buck under any circumstances.

I went there this morning also to retrieve my cranford bow hanger which I lost on my first hunt with it. I didnt think it was as high as it was, it was sky scraper high.

No deer this morning. It rained also. The wind was good for me to go pull a cam so I did. Stealth Cam has got to have the worst battery life I have ever seen. I put this cam out with a long time between triggers. It fired for 8 days once a day then sat for 6 weeks without firing again.

Back out again around 4.

There sure are a lot of boneheads in the woods on public land. Guys in this park this morning racing up and down the roads after daybreak looking for places to hunt. One guy walked in the bottom below me an hour after first light right through where I expected the deer to come back from to bed.

If this doe tag goes unfilled I might try again once the snow flies. As it stands right now, those deer are probably on high alert.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

sittin over a little kill plot with hardwoods to my right







heres the three does i saw, never came in for a shot though


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lets try this again some flurries in the air


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

NW wind, 50 degrees. Just put one through a doe. She ran 30 yards and piled up. Got out of the stand to tag her. Back in the stand till dark.


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sitting 15 yards downwind of the trail a little 8pts been entering a cornfield around 6-6:30pm. Hopefully he's here in about 2hrs....


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here she is.


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## typhoon_shooter (Oct 23, 2011)

6 does so far and two hrs to go the pre-rut is wide open bucks are pushin real hard. Pretty warm about 85 with 10-15 winds out of the south.


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

Second sit of the season a little windy. High 50s let's do this!









Sent from my HTC Hero S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

Getting ready to head out this morning 25 degrees hope the deer are moving.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

In for this cool morning sit at 36 degrees here in VA. Just waitin for the sun to come up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm in for michigan..last hunt with my brother today, he leaves for marine boot camp at 1 tomorrow..hope we can share one successful hunt before he leaves

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Ohio. Sun coming up hoping for doe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Man all y'all taking about 30 degrees weather wish that was me! I'm sittin in the tree in NE Louisiana and its 66 degrees right now and supposed to be 80 by noon but nonetheless I'm in the tree waiting for some deer to come visit me. Haven't seen any yet this year in a couple hunts. I think this mornings funny change that. 

I'm starting to get pissed. All I can hear right now is a dang dog barking non stop!!!!


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Ohio hillsboro 35 degrees









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Talk about a roller coaster morning. I finally did it. I killed a deer with my bow. I will post pics and a thread when I get home and my nerves settle down a little.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

backcast88 said:


> Talk about a roller coaster morning. I finally did it. I killed a deer with my bow. I will post pics and a thread when I get home and my nerves settle down a little.


Congrats man!! Had my first bow kill last uear (a doe) and its was one of the happiest days of my hunting life! Can't wait to see the pics! Slickhead or buck?


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)

m

Cold morning here in CT. The dropping leaves are noisy. Still hoping to see a deer. Perfect morning.


----------



## Butters018 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cold morning in Goochland, VA. Got my first deer with a bow yesterday evening. Just had two does walk by out of range. 








Good luck to everyone that's out today.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Mapes said:


> I'm in for michigan..last hunt with my brother today, he leaves for marine boot camp at 1 tomorrow..hope we can share one successful hunt before he leaves
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Tapatalk 2


Good luck, hope y'all get one. Semper Fi


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

this mornings sit only seen a few small bucks no shooters or does


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Glad y'all are seeing deer. My 4th hunt of the year and I've yet to see a 4 legged critter! These deer need to show themselves!!!!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunted last night and this morning. Didnt see a deer last night, had decent expectations for this morning till a whole crew of guys showed up to do drives with muzzleloaders. PA public land at times is a joke. I figured I would burn this spot in anticipation of what today would bring and I am glad I did. I wont be back until after xmas if even then.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

jnutz19 said:


> Congrats man!! Had my first bow kill last uear (a doe) and its was one of the happiest days of my hunting life! Can't wait to see the pics! Slickhead or buck?


Small slickhhead.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

jnutz19 said:


> Congrats man!! Had my first bow kill last year (a doe) and its was one of the happiest days of my hunting life! Can't wait to see the pics! Slickhead or buck?


Here she is:


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

Central Illinois is awful windy. May have to get down and sit on the ground

sent from my beat box....


----------



## PAHunter2D (Sep 14, 2011)

Up a tree in PA. Four turkeys so far. Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

In a tree, in a tree, a fox is hunting under me. A single deer I've yet to see, but there is nowhere else I'd rather be!


----------



## brian23 (Jan 20, 2009)

Settled in for the evening here in SouthCentral PA...couldn't ask for nicer weather today. 58 and sunny (with a slight breeze in my favor) after a cold one this morning of 24 degrees. Been seeing plenty of does and a few smaller bucks, wondering where all the big boys I have on cam are hiding. Set a cam on a big scrape I found the other day on the way in, anxious to see what's working it. Good luck everyone!









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bckstrpbro08 (Sep 13, 2009)

third sit of the year. Got a front moving through hoping to see something


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pretty slow up here in VT


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

backcast88 said:


> Here she is:


Congrats again man! Nice work!


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Back in for the evening. Mid 80s as windy but I'm not lettin up!


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Sitting in the blind in Kansas...just got settled in about half an hour ago. 73° and winds around 18. Let's hope for the best!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

In a treestand in rainy sw michigan... Last day to hunt as i ship to bootcamp tomorrow. Hoping for a night to remember, but havent seen a deer all season yet....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

Settled in here in central ky. Trying to decide whether or not to take another doe if the opportunity arises. A little breezy but in the right direction


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

X-force09 said:


> In a treestand in rainy sw michigan... Last day to hunt as i ship to bootcamp tomorrow. Hoping for a night to remember, but havent seen a deer all season yet....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Good luck and thank you for your commitment to our great country. Stay safe.

sent from my beat box....


----------



## pba30 (Sep 27, 2009)

Deer thirty...looking for a good doe...


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

As you can see not 30ft up but only 12ft..


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

In the stand for the 2nd time this year, 66 degrees and 15 to 20 mph south winds, storm coming at about 10


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Hillsboro Ohio yesterday, no luck. Bellbrook today. Breezy with storms coming in temp now 65. Was 35 yesterday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## typhoon_shooter (Oct 23, 2011)

Worked the night shift 6-630 haul ass to bow stand for a two hr hunt. 6 does so far......


----------



## typhoon_shooter (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

Our view this morning from north west Indiana. 45 MPH gust with rain, so me and the wife decided to sit this one out. Hopefully this week.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EASY1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Not much today some squirrels and the highlight of my day was calling a gobbler in to 15 yards with my mouth. Not the first deer seen but the weather is not the best with temperatures in the high 60s and wind gusts up to 40mph.










Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smashmouth927 (Jul 13, 2012)

passed on a young 4 point this morning, headed back out in a bit to see if i can't whack a doe tonight here in ND


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hunkered down under a pine tree waiting for a thunderstorm with driving rain to pass over in michigan.


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

Quick hunt before work


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

It's still dark here.. stars sure are awesome tho

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BearSuitGuy (Sep 23, 2011)

Opening morning here in MA. Wind is in my favor but way too warm!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

You see a lot of threads of here about hunting storms. Well last evening it hammered down rain for a good 45 mins while I was caught in a thunderstorm. As soon as it blew over and the sun came out I had a dozen doe's on their feet and moving like crazy before the next isolated pocket of storms got there.


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## fmb (Jan 23, 2006)

I couldnt resist


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

Saw these does and fawns EVERY morning and eveninig sitting in my groundblind. Was tempted to shoot one of the does when she walked out solo for about 2-3 minutes on the last morning hunt of this past weekend. Luckily for her, when I went to draw on her the other doe and two fawns decided to come in as well...SOB!!! Oh well, more deer for next year.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Sitting here 25 feet up in my primary stand in south central Iowa. Trail cam photo shows a good buck walked past here this morning. Saw my cow horn spike on the way in. Wind is SSW at 5 mph and 67 degrees. Its a good wind for where i expect the deer to come from.

Man i hate the glare of my glasses.










Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Sitting here in Central Indiana, it's 50 degrees with a stiff wind. It's my first night on this farm, I'm hunting the edge of a cut bean field in a stand of hardwoods. Hopefully the find dies down shortly and I see what's on this place.


----------



## willq05 (Sep 14, 2011)

Finally in a stand seems like it took forever


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

Panoramic view

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## young7.3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sitting in a summit in southern Indiana. Wind is blowing pretty strong. There should be a group of 4 does coming through soon.

Sent from Prestige Worldwide headquarters!


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Up in the tree beautiful and 60 light winds..seems to nice to see any deer tonight! Central IL checking in

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Nothing yet just squirrels and a hen turkey.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just had a hooter visit me.. talk about cool.. he/she was maybe 10 yards from me.. very exciting for sure

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

My boy and I. 


Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

woodie1976 said:


> Just had a hooter visit me.. talk about cool.. he/she was maybe 10 yards from me.. very exciting for sure
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2



Really Cool !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm up in Michigan never personally hunted this particular stand but got 5 bucks on cam about thirty yards from here this week, hope something comes in. I was getting dressed at.the barn and had one come through the woods next to me.. never jumped it as I walked in. Should be a good.morning its nice and cold and frosty


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

NY911 said:


> View attachment 1497374
> 
> 
> My boy and I.


Hurry, take that boy to the doctor... Looks like he is developing blue tounge :suspiciou awesome picture


----------



## Tman21 (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful morning in southern MN. A little breezy and no deer yet, but you can't beat being in the woods


----------



## Deer_Sniper (Jun 16, 2011)

The lil woman and hit the stand about 545 this morning, its a little breezy out here today. Haven't seen any deer yet but you never know...... have storms coming in tomorrow afternoon so the morning should be good.....


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

Im in on east Tennessee. I have been a while already seen 4 doe no shots yet


----------



## willq05 (Sep 14, 2011)

Changed stands from yesterday


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

Alot of action so far just nothing close


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

South central Wisconsin. Windy. Not a lot of deer in this spot, but at least 1 buck I've been hoping to shoot. 2.5hrs of light left....


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jun 10, 2006)

West Ga- 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

Finally get to get out in the stand. Here in upstate SC still a lot of leaves on. Had 4 does come by this morning at 35yds then came back by right under my stand. It's my first morning out so I didn't try and take a shot. Want to see what else is in the neighborhood first. They where moving late it was almost 11am when they came by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

F
Feeling lucky today. Already had a fox come by


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)

In the stand here in CT. Nice night hoping to see some. Light breeze and about 60. Very few sightings for the amount of times I've been out.


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice night here in CT a light breeze and 60. Hope to see something. The deer sighting have been few


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)

Oops


----------



## jworason (May 25, 2004)

Checking in from the treestand. First hunt of 2012. Beautiful afternoon here in Marlborough, MA. Took a pic but too complicated to post from phone. Thought I forgot how to use my climber for a minute, but it is like riding a bike. I love sittin 20 feet ina tree. Just need that big doe that I got pics of to mosey by. Gettin close to prime time. Good luck everyone. Hunt hard and hunt safe.


----------



## jworason (May 25, 2004)

jworason said:


> Checking in from the treestand. First hunt of 2012. Beautiful afternoon here in Marlborough, MA. Took a pic but too complicated to post from phone. Thought I forgot how to use my climber for a minute, but it is like riding a bike. I love sittin 20 feet ina tree. Just need that big doe that I got pics of to mosey by. Gettin close to prime time. Good luck everyone. Hunt hard and hunt safe.


With 15 minutes of daylight left I had young doe come through, could've taken her but not a mature doe. I have a trail pic of a doe that goes about 130-150 lbs. Holding out for her or her uncle.


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

I knew it was going to be a lucky day! Now I can duck hunt til the rut starts.


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Saw a few, nothing to draw back on though.


----------



## Deer_Sniper (Jun 16, 2011)

well hit the stand around 540, winds blowing around 20 50 degrees. haven't seen anything yet......


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

In the stand and a long time coming. Only 19 days into bow season and I've finally got a chance to get in the stand. It's been a series of crazy things but I'm a firm believer that God's plan is always perfect. Two hours before anything will really start but I'd rather be early than late. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

4 have passed under the stand so far tonight. Small does and a buck that I thought was a shooter spike. Through the binos it revealed that he has forks starting on both sides. Tiny but there. Not going to kill him if he has growth potential. Magic hour starting now. More later. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

One pretty decent buck in to 55yards but that is pushing my skills more than I'm willing to bet an unrecoverable deer on. Just got busted by a little doe who snuck in on me. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Last two minutes of legal shooting light so I think this is good night. Back to try again in the AM. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

In for the morning. Had one come by me in the dark about 20 minutes ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

In and ready to stick one in va. Got good video of three bucks working a scrape and branch...but nyl one doe on vid.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Up in Michigan..plent of rain this week hope it holds off for me today


----------



## Butters018 (Aug 2, 2012)

Back at it this morning. I just had 8 hens go by me, I can hear them scratching up on the top of the ridge about 60 yards behind me.


----------



## TeamRealTree (Aug 21, 2012)

Getting seriously pissed! Had trouble with my climber and was loud as could be getting into my tree. Geez haven't seen a deer and been out 8 times what the heck is up Indiana! Maybe I just suck


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Had a doe and fawn come in together. I believe it's the same pair I saw a week and a half ago. They came into the oaks at the same exact spot. I was trying to pick a spot where the doe might cross through and then I saw the fawn tagging along so I decided to give her a pass.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EASY1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Back in stand in TN haven't seen a deer but shot a turkey about 10 min ago.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I am in my primary stand i south central Iowa. 42 degrees and 5 mph wind from the WNW. Just had a cow horn spike buck come by. This is the first morning hunt from this stand.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Just had a spike walk directly under me. Adrenalin is still going.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polecatmasten (Oct 19, 2012)

Live from west central Missouri 
Mornings like these make you glad to be alive. Turkeys are gobbling everywhere, no deer yet but had a nice ten walk under a stand that was 100 yds west of me last night..I'm in that stand now 
Good luck all









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Sweet pic from Missouri. All the leaves around my stand are brown and falling.










Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Polecatmasten (Oct 19, 2012)

Target Tony said:


> Sweet pic from Missouri. All the leaves around my stand are brown and falling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trees have really turned this year..never would have thought either, for as dry as it was a month ago

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Well its 1100am and all i saw was just one little buck. I am going to stay until 1130 then go collect my trail cam pics and go to lunch. 

I will probably hunt my second stand for the afternoon.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is the little spike from this morning.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Well i am back in the same tree. After a little lunch and collecting trail cam pics i see there have been deer crossing just 20 yards from my primary stand. And all of them have been in the afternoon. So i trimmed up a few lanes and i am back on the stand.

60 degrees and winds out of the SSW at 5 mph. Its s very good wind for deer that are coming from the north. The pic shows where i expect them to cross. They will come from the right which is thick cover and north.










Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

First sit in this stand. Great spot. Funnel to a corn field. However it is warm and breezy.









Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

Back at it tonight real warm but hopefully the deer will move.


----------



## psipower (Sep 19, 2010)

Here we are again. The same spot this evening where I shot the ninja doe last weekend. Hopefully the fox stay away and the deer come out.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

In the blind in Ohio. Nice cool 53 out. Forecast is mid 70 next 5 days. I have a big hunt 4 day hunt planned for next Thursday. Pray for cold next weekend. Last weekend in oct. suppose to be good, but not at 75!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Good Hunting wishes to all who are out tonight. I have to do a dinner with the family so I'll be hitting it again tomorrow. It's time for my luck to change.


----------



## Polecatmasten (Oct 19, 2012)

In the Turkey hut..have some nice bucks on camera, who knows 
Good luck all









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Dang does came from the east. I was lining up a 30 yard shot and just couldn't get her to clear the brush one more step. They all went into the thick cedars. Hopefully they will come back

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## psipower (Sep 19, 2010)

Took my time waited for broad side and let her fly. Here is the arrow now time to track.


----------



## smashmouth927 (Jul 13, 2012)

had 3 deer within 20 yards but it got too dark to shoot... :frusty:


----------



## psipower (Sep 19, 2010)

Entrance








Exit


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

was looking for 3 good sized bucks I have on camera all week working a scrape...instead this little guy came in from the opposite side I expected them to at the last minute. Double lunged him and he went about 50 yards and piled up. First deer of the year!


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful morning here in southern Indiana, on a ridge where I have killed three deer the last few years hopefully today will be #4


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Bog doe in Michigan down! Pics to come


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Great job on the morning connection. 
I'm up in the stand again. A few moving across the creek but the wind is kind of quirky this morning. Hope something will come in. My freezer is getting empty. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Took her at 20 yards..ramcat destroyed her heart and lungs..


----------



## psipower (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice job mapes


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Just had a small doe and a button buck drop by. Just can't justify killing the youngins. 









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Witnessed the all time epic battle for an acorn. Fox Squirrel vs. Button Buck. Worth sitting in the tree all morning. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

nice job mapes!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

Heard some thrashing this morning before shooting light. Let's see what tonight brings.


----------



## doublelung92 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sure wish I could be in the stand today... PA sucks


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Back in the stand for the evening set. Hope something grown up will show. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

85 degrees... This is when thoughts of quitting start running through my head. Last chance to hunt for bow season this year. Next time I'm able to get away, I'll be competing with the rifle folks. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Just not looking very promising. Temp finally under 80 but winds swilling 10-15. Definitely a day to test my patience. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Just had a buck hobble by at 100 yds. Left leg dragging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

hioO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

first submission


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

At least the view is nice. It's been a long day. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

My sucktitude continues....4 years...4 misses on the first deer of the season. Had a nice butterball spike come in with 15 minutes of shooting light left. He was running a few does around and then picked up on the scent trail of Golden Estrus I had laid out. He followed in like he was on a string right to my scrape point at 14 yards. He started around a bush I came to full draw........then he didn't come around the bush and I had to let down. I waited and watched for a few more minutes and he gave me the perfect broadside with leg forward. I thought I held low enough on him, putting my pin on the bottom 3rd of the kill zone. Evidently, it wasn't low enough because he was able to duck it clean. Depressing to have happen but each year that starts off this way ends well so hopefully this will go the same. I'll get another chance to hunt in a few weeks.


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Checking in from a frosty stand in VA. Going to warm up quick though. First place I have hunted all year with cell service.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

Back out tonight with my son! First trip of the year for him. In a spot my other son killed his first buck on the 13th. Saw a nice 8 twice here but never was able to get a shot. Maybe tonight!









Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

In for the afternoon sit central Illinois

bherendeen


----------



## Bow_Bo (Dec 26, 2011)

headed out to the stand this morning!! good luck to everyone!!

BowBo


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Wonderful morning in West Central Indiana, it's 55ish with a slight breeze. Haven't seen anything yet, but it's the second hunt on a new farm. Hopefully the deer move soon!


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

Just crawled up into a stand on a limited entry county park hunt. There is an apple orchard across the street and I always see deer here...from the road. 

Not exactly wilderness....


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know why I bothered with camo. Should have brought my dogs, a comfy chair and a cool drink. Lol. That's what the deer are used to!


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

This is just silly...


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well been in stand since 7 this morning. It's 67 and humid. Winds 10-25 from the south. But that's all gonna change. Make front will be here about 12 and is suppose to drop to 50 before dark w/ winds from the northwest. 

OH and it sucks to check your camera andfind nothing but blanks from it going off randomly. 
GOod luck to all


----------



## Butters018 (Aug 2, 2012)

Might not be "blanks" I've had shots of nothing then the next few (minutes later) have a deer in the pic, slow camera time. I'm not in my stand but just had a nice 8 come in at 7-8 yards then winded my trail I came in on and trotted off. Feeling pretty sick atm lol


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bumped o eonway in this morning that I could literally smell after it took off. Nothing until 9, then I rattled some and had a young 5 point come in within 2 minutes. Nothing since then.


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Misty & cloudy, lost a lot of the leaves hiding my stand since I was here last week. Have seen rut activity the past week while going to work, I am hoping to see the nice 8pt who calls this area "home" tonight.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Hillsboro Ohio 4 day hunt. Just got settled in.






p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

#hunter! said:


> Hillsboro Ohio 4 day hunt. Just got settled in.
> View attachment 1505717
> p
> 
> ...


NICE spot!


----------



## THI06 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hot and windy here in Indiana. Cold front coming in late tonight/tomorrow. Not the best conditions but you kill em if you're not out there


----------



## porkchopsandwic (Feb 17, 2006)

Where I was last weekend...


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nothing but foxes & squirrels so far. Funny how a 15MPH breeze can make 59 feel like 39!


----------



## Aaron*291 (Oct 18, 2012)

Wind is perfect and the temp has dropped about 30 degrees since yesterday. First cold snap of the year. Sun is coming up and it's great day in central Missouri


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well sat all but an hour yesterday w/ little activity.the temps have dropped 30 degrees from yesterday w/ the wind being right for me now. I have one of the best feelings I've had in the last month. I've hunted a bunch and my mind is starting to break down. I've never hunted this much w/ out a harvest. Got 3 days left before going back to work, here's to hoping I get it done today. Best of luck to everybody and be safe

Anybody having any luck rattling yet in southwest Missouri?


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nothin yet in east Tennessee this is my last hunt until I go to Ohio next week.


----------



## redsky (Oct 20, 2010)

Great cold morning in WI. Somewhat dead but better than working!!!


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I just rattled in a spike, first response to rattling I've had. As hard as I've hunted w/ no kill yet, it was hard not to shoot him! I drew back and said no, what I'm I thinking.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Just got into my primary stand in south central Iowa. Wind is 8 mph from the NNW. as long as the deer don't come from the sse i should be ok. 

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

2 does just came through and bedded down 50 yards away. They came from the east, which is where they should come from. Good to see deer moving early.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

NW wind in CIL. Went to a stand i haven't been to since hanging it June.
What was i thinking is what im thinking ..
Should of kept it where it was last year..staying positive for the night...moving it tomorrow afternoon. 

JEM


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

In same stand I shot one last Saturday. Leaves tallng, acorns falling, and Sandy is on her way. Hopefully they move ahead of the storm coming in this weekend.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Just had a little buck come through and get those 2 does up. They all went north. Its getting cold that north wind in my face sucks right now.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

For those of you who like live from the stand, I will be blogging my hunts in North Dakota and Kansas starting tomorrow. I post daily what is going on and some photos and short videos. Feel free to ride along with me here: http://barringer.bowhuntingroad.com/


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice calm AM, in SW VA. I've rattled once, but nada, so far.










Sent from my mobile AT viewing device, using tapatalk.


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

At it again in southwest Missouri. Seen 6 yesterday, but nothing to shoot. 30 and calm, can hear things today unlike yesterday w/ 20 mph winds. Yesterday was good, here's to today being great!


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well had a doe come thru 15 minutes ago. No clear shot. A good start though.


----------



## jworason (May 25, 2004)

Checking in from a tree in Massachussets. Nice overcast morning. Had a spike 5 yds from my tree just after daylight. 1/2 hour later coyote came in at 80. I finally coaxed it to 25. Busted me when I drew and turned to go away. Took a shot at it as it was leaving. Swing and a miss. Probably lost a FMJ with a Nitron broadhead. Worth the try. Hate them dogs.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool and wimdy here in central va ahead of Sandy. Jumped one getting into stand this.morning and had two come down the path when dark...nothing since.


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

Just heard from my 16 yr old stepson.
He connected with a button buck, his first bow kill . 
He sounded like he was on cloud 9, 
I gave him an attaboy.
It'll be good eatin'
Now, maybe I can have some luck...

Sent from my mobile AT viewing device, using tapatalk.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice morn here in NY.









Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Got down from stand and checked a cam and was heading out when a deer jumped up not 10 yard from my stand. Not sure if she was bedded there and I didnt see it or it was going through the area (where she came from the understory canopy from trees is too thick to see into from the stand). Salt on the wound....heading out again this afternoon


----------



## Butters018 (Aug 2, 2012)

At it again in VA, winds picking up pretty good. Safety harness is great but what if the tree falls lol. I'm set up between two fields in an oak patch that is kind of a pinch point. I hope I see something on the move, been in the woods since weds and saw one shootable 8 point but had no shot before he went on off.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

4 doe so far in WI but slow buck action. Saw spike this morning and three smaller bucks earlier in the week but nada this evening. Got about an hour to go, nice and cool- hopefully the action is hot.


----------



## houser52 (Apr 26, 2011)

Didn't see a deer this evening but was a great day to be outside. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

In the stand here in southern Indiana, on an oak ridge, found three scrapes on the way in. First sit in this stand this year, here we go!


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

First time back in this stand and the walk back here felt good... seen one in the field but it ran off the way I wanted it to go.. good odds it will be back by.. cold.. but not quite as cold as I thought but I will be chilled when shooting time gets here.. hour sit til then.. talk to ya'll agree sunup

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ohhh... good luck everyone 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Didnt go this morning. Ran cameras ..target buck walked by just before dark by one of my stands..neck swollen. Heading there tonight ..not confident he'll do it 2 nights in a row but its same wind and temps. Crossing fingers.

JEM


----------



## PSE-KING1026 (Jul 30, 2009)

In for the evening. First time on this property this year. Killed a good 8 here last year and have seen some nice ones here in the past 2 weeks. Watched a nice buck chase a doe this morning!! 

This cold weather has them boys thinkin about it!

Good luck to those in a tree this evening! 

sent from a bow huntin hillbilly in a treestand!


----------



## Dirtbily (Sep 24, 2012)

Live from NC ...... Sandy has passed still real windy but the temp has dropped 20 deg since sat our rut starts kicking this time of year and I have the next 2 weeks off .... Can't wait to see what happens ... Good luck to everyone


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

Bumped something on the way in and then had a Doe and Fawn within 10 yards.


----------



## smashmouth927 (Jul 13, 2012)

seeing a bunch of small bucks and does. looking forward to the rut so the big bucks i've got on camera start moving during daylight


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Sitting the corner of a public cornfield. 
2 new scrapes since Friday.








I just had 2 turkeys come out my corner but as soon as I stood up they turned around and headed back in the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtbily (Sep 24, 2012)

Good morning everyone turned into a good cold morning sitting a creek bottom today hope it turn out to be 
a good move


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

Last Thursday's hunt prior to Hurricaine Sandy great hunt. Got my first Bow kill of the season. Has been 19 years since I have bow hunted due to operational commitmentments / military lifestyle. Never really had the opportunity until recently to get in the woods.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

congrats HMC and thanks for your service!


----------



## Dirtbily (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmc where r u stationed?


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

Virginia Beach, Marine Corps Security Forces Training Company out at Northwest Annex in Chesapeake, been hunting on base this season.


----------



## wags91m (Jul 23, 2012)

First time out bowhunting ever! Hoping for a successful season, many hunts to come in the next few weeks!


----------



## Dirtbily (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet ... I'm stuck in lejeune ... Hunting on as well


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

The Annex here is pretty sweet to hunt, they have quite a few stands already in place and as far as safety goes you pretty much know wher everyone is in the woods. The only pain is all teh courses you must attend to hunt on federal land but its not all that bad.


----------



## Woodabeen42 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hunting a travel corridor between two bedding areas, just N of a cut corn field. Love sitting this spot, hoping one day I get to see the buck that rubs this old fence post. It's windy tho - even in WI we feel the effects of Sandy - 25mph sustained winds.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Had the buck from above post show up...went to draw and the does had me winded...i hesitated for 3 seconds and it cost me the shot! 

JEM


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

In for the morning in VA. Not off to a good start. I couldn't find my bow hanger although I'm positive it was in my pack from the last hunt. So my bow is hanging from a screw in step. Got in stand late cause I walked up on a doe bedded a few yards off the path I was walking in on. Tried to wait her out but I didn't want it to get light out so I kept easing closer and closer. She finally got up when I was about 10 yards away and took 2 jumps and just stood there looking around. Finally started to walk off and then she made a few jumps so I got moving toward the stand and she never spooked. Haven't had any action on stand yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtbily (Sep 24, 2012)

In for the day, temp dropped in the upper 30s last and its still cold haven't seen a deer in 3 weeks got a bunch of scrapes and rubs around my stand 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Just had a doe come by trotting/walking and she stopped and checked behind her one time and I thought a buck was right behind her. That was 15 minutes ago and still nothing. Strange.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

Pine Tag said:


> Just had a doe come by trotting/walking and she stopped and checked behind her one time and I thought a buck was right behind her. That was 15 minutes ago and still nothing. Strange.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there. I have seen it take 30 minutes or longer for him to come trailing behind.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, a doe just came by with a nice looking 8 trailing her but I couldn't get a shot off and they wouldn't stop. Hopefully they'll circle back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

Spike come by early


----------



## Deer_Sniper (Jun 16, 2011)

Been here since 6 this morning. Seen a couple of does about 40 yards out but no shots.saw my big 8 yesterday. Hoping that show today....


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Sandy nailed me some vacation first day I have gotten to go out. Havnt seen a thing.


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

Sitting in the same stand I shot a nice doe last week hopefully I get the chance to come full draw again!! Bit windy though  

Doc

Hmm don't know why it rotated the pic like that sry fellas


----------



## JayH (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi HMC,
Good luck to you from a proud Navy Dad. My son is HM stationed in Bremerton Washington. This is the first year we have not been able to hunt together so I am kind of missing him. Take care, I know he would wish you well also. 

Jay


----------



## wyrnutz (Feb 21, 2009)

Looked like a good afternoon, squirrels and an osprey so far. Osprey nest is about 100 yd away.


----------



## Tomiboy01 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, I m not in my stand yet but I will be tomorrow morning. It s been raining here in Ohio for a week and a half or so. It should be clear and cold tomorrow in Harrison county. I ve been out almost every weekend and have been seeing deer. A lot of does and a couple button bucks underneath me. Tomorrow should s a good day!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Rut seems to be picking up here in central va so I am hitting travel corridor stand in the am til about 11 and then moving to a stand in an oak flat that butts up to thick bedding pines, with a field about 100 yards away to finish the afternoon and evening. Jumped a deer at the morning stand site last week and had a doe sneak in on me at the other stand earlier this week (morning though). Hopefully, the deer want to move tomorrow at either stand or both


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Got into my stand here in Southern Ontario at 6am, under the light of the moon, what a cool walk through a gravel pit! Got to my harnessed in and what do I hear.............deer! Here we go. Cold, overcast, NW wind, active scrapes, deer already moving,..........good luck guys. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

go gettem guys


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Back in the stand. 2hrs left. Looking for the 11pointer that I have on trailcam video about 6x's. He's 150". Let's hope its this week. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thadoc (Oct 1, 2009)

Out for the last day before the gun squad hits the woods here in MN. The rut activities seem to be a little slow here.








Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Been up for an hour in Michigan..beautiful morning, cold calm and frosty. Got some trophy blend estrus out around me, now just waiting


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Waiting for the deer here in ms it is a full moon so i can see across the food plot.
Hope a big one shows up this morning. Good luck to any out hunting this morning
.


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Waiting for the deer here in ms it is a full moon so i can see across the food plot.
Hope a big one shows up this morning. Good luck to any out hunting this morning
.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

24 degrees here in Wisconsin 









The start of nine day hunt!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

Beautiful day for hunting in southeast Indiana 26* and calm. Patiently awaiting the deer


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Had a small buck maybe a spike dog a doe at about 80 yards at 830...still waiting for more


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well at first light had a fork horn come in. Picked up the estrous scent and got a little confused. He circled 4 times around me and finally wandered off. Nothing since, yet. Seen another young buck yesterday, dogging a doe pretty hard off I 44 in the field. It is beginning, I've had a couple days this year I had good feelings about, and had good sits. TOday I feel really good! 

Good luck to all and especially the youth hunters out in Missouri this weekend.


----------



## smokenarrow (Jul 27, 2012)

Calm cold clear PA morning in the stand...


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Back in the same stand as this am. Had 5 does run across hay field from across the road on my way in, and had 2 little ones hanging by the barn at 11 am. Should have sat all day but oh well


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Same stands as yesterday. Scrapes havnt been touched. Wind is strong this aft, but with cold weather coming.....its rattle time!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Live from south central Iowa. Temp 53 degrees and nne wind at 7 mph. Good wind for my stand location.

I am hunting the same stand i shot my doe out of. Trail cams show lots of little bucks and does crossing all hours of the day.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

50ish degrees in eastern Iowa 

Sent fromXparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

Upstate SC 65deg clear light breeze.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Beautiful calm cloudy evening


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Neighbor has a ten acre food plot.. I'm about 150 off it waiting for bucks to scent check.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Here's a pic from Iowa and i am looking north










Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## The Apple (Sep 11, 2010)

Just had a nice buck walk by when I snapped this. Turned around behind me and he was nose to the ground. He must have been on a mission cause he paid no mind to my grunts. Hope he comes back through.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I must be the first in a tree this morning. Time change almost got me but I remembered! Dang screech owl about 30 yards from my stand as I was walking in, though I was in the Blair witch for a second. Trophy blend estrus is out and the herd stick is right in one of my shooting holes.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

The TB herd...hoping one walks in.bumped one walking in and nothing since


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

Finally have something else to contribute to this. Few stand pics. here anyone see the white albino in these pics?


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Saw one 4 point this morning. Was on a mission head down and wouldn't respond to calling


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm on stand hoping a buck gets tired of chasing and comes to mark his scrapes. 34* light wind. We will see


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Out in a corn field facing my tree stand in a ground blind, we'll see. 0 degrees, flurries, some light winds. Perfect. Good luck people. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

Seen 6 deer so far this morning. Just had 4 does come directly under me. One ended up looking at me in the stand and started to blow. She blew probably 10 times so I thought I'd try to shoot one thinking my hunt could be over. Once I drew they ended up spooking out and I couldn't get a shot off. Gonna give it another hour and see what happens


----------



## BlaisePinero (Oct 13, 2012)

A cool 62*
and have seen many squirrels.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

Slow morning. Haven't seen a deer


----------



## BlaisePinero (Oct 13, 2012)

Amurray said:


> Slow morning. Haven't seen a deer


I hear ya bud. Saw more blimps today then deer


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Just sat down here in a new set, over looking an active scrape. I have daytime photos of a 130" wide 8. And a night shot of a main frame 10. Lots of does frequent the spot so here's to getting one tonight. Good luck guys.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

BlaisePinero said:


> I hear ya bud. Saw more blimps today then deer


slow here in iowa as well just 2 small bucks so far today

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## typhoon shooter (Aug 28, 2004)

maybe ill have more pictures when I get home off the other camera. Had 20 something does and 3 bucks here last evening.


----------



## typhoon shooter (Aug 28, 2004)

hunting this 60 acre wheat field


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

changed up stands this morning. yesterday easy so slow. seems like its great out cold and just a slight wind. went to my stand i shot my doe out of. trail cams show lots of deer movement here around 10 am.










Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## hoytjeeper (Aug 18, 2008)

Can't think of a better place to be for the next 3 days this time of year in Kansas!


----------



## captpaul (May 29, 2011)

130 inch 10 point behind some brush-- no shot. Button buck hanging out underneath me for a while. Western indiana


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

32 degrees and calm in VA this morning. Hope it will be a good one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephcurtis (Oct 14, 2012)

42* with clear skies and a soft south wind here in SW KY. Gonna be good


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

If I get one it'll be fast. I hate workn........during the rut!!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Doe decoy @ 17 yards. Few inches of snow on the ground. Been here since 1030 and saying till dark. Only issue is the wind is more than scoutlook prediced. 


Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Passed a 3 and a 7 that came to check the decoy. They were with a shooter who did not come in. 


Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm here on a warm night waiting for 11point buck! After work! And the gravel pit is active? WTH?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

Waiting for the old boy! Had 3 doe and a small 6 pt cruise through this evening.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Big. Buck. Down!!!'. Woot!'


Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome can't wait to see the pic


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

woot woot!!!!!!!!!!!! let's see the picture.


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

Well it's 34 degrees here in Southern MD. it's my third hunt this season. All others didn't pan out. In my favorite stand. An apple orchard across the street from a corn field. Getting all excited. Jumped one of the spikes on this property but I think he scared me more than anything. Was tryin to be all ninja like n stick to the wooded edge of the field n he was there. Damn I love this


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

It's warm in mi today. Oh well I'm hunting anyway


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Sitting in the stand now. Its really warm and windy. But the rut is on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## actionjackson! (Dec 25, 2011)

First time back in the stand in a month. Last time in was hunting here I watch a car role called 911. And ran down. The lady was dead. Sorry to talk about such a tragic event but I'm hoping talking about it helps me a little

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## actionjackson! (Dec 25, 2011)

But deer are moving a little and a big one was spotted

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

Good luck to all. Just got an update from my partner at a farm down the street, saying there's some chasing n fighting going on. I really do hate him some days. N a bird just crapped on me! WTH?


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Just had a nice buck come through. He was at forty yards but couldn't get a shot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well in the stand, opening of gun season in Missouri, wearing orange w/ a bow on the hook, feels weird. Not against gun hunting, just have a certain buck I want with my bow preferably. Good luck and safe to all.


----------



## fisherhahn (Apr 19, 2010)

Keep the posts and pics coming! I threw my back out last Tuesday and I'm out for at least another week. Missing the peak of the rut and living vicariously through you guys....


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

Decided to go out even though it's rifle season here in Mn. Rainy and windy haven't seen anything yet. I will update later. Good luck to everyone out there.


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Cloudy & mid 50's in SE PA. Have not seen big 8 in 3 weeks. Wondering if it is in someone's freezer.
This still beats yard work!


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Back at again. Saw three bucks and a doe this morning.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

Pretty slow this morning. Windy cloudy and a bunch of birds flying around.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Here in Southern ontario, I'm taking a chance on a south wind. Its actually very very warm...15celcius today. All my scrapes are dried up, and there are no bucks on the cameras? I know they are around, havnt seen much action with this warm spell, tomorrow rain! Tuesday cooler, Wednesday Even colder by Thursday were back to below seasonal. Fingers crossed for me, estrus scent in scrape, doe decoy ready, bleat can in hand. Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

Out on a peice of public land today that's normally loaded with hunters, none so far though. Hoping for the best


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

68deg and nothing in site but this new chisel tip ready for flight!! gotta love NC weather..

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

Feels like NC here in ohio 67 degrees and a slow rut day.


----------



## AntlerFreak (Sep 4, 2012)

Southwest Indiana. 43* 21 MPH NW wind light rain. We'll see what happens!


----------



## CDN ARCHER (Nov 8, 2012)

Hunted a hot stand with a buck taken Nov 1st, got in around 2 pm in a South wind yesterday, with a scented deer stick under a bucket pulled a dry doe at 40 yards 4pm ish same shooting lane the buck got it .


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

missed the buck I've been hunting for right there 30 yards out. Hit a branch! The broad head snapped off and there was white hair on the arrow but no blood. ?????? I'm sick!!!!


----------



## PA Oaktree (Apr 4, 2008)

Last day, last hour and didn't see a deer all day in south central PA. Very frustrated, but better than being at work all day.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Sitting here in w. central, IN its 39 degrees and breezy 12 mph west wind. I've seen 2 bucks already, hoping something a little older walks by.


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

26* southeast Indiana. My last hunt before gun season ( dang job). Nothing moving yet can only hope that I can endure the cold for a few more hours.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

I was going to head out to the ground bind this morning seeing it raining. But I over slept and the wife corralled me into doing a few honey-do's.








The rain is supposed to cease late morning/early afternoon. I'll be in a treestand later.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer_Sniper (Jun 16, 2011)

Been out in the woods since 5 am haven't seen a thing in 3 days..... not looking good...


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

I made it out to the treestand by 1:00. I never saw a deer and the squirrels that run rampant were scarce too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Mighty windy out here today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

hard to kill these crazy bucks runnin all over this cutover.. wind is 10mph gusttin to 20.. 32deg..

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reaper15 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sitting in a tree for the first time since oct 18 when I shot my buck now some doe control is under way good luck to everyone


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey from Southern Ontario. Had my target buck with a doe this am, so I'm back in the metal hinged platform, looking to score. What a beautiful afternoon, calm/slight breeze, cool, sunny. Everything is just right. See ya, got to start calling. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CDN ARCHER (Nov 8, 2012)

Another S.O bow hunter here ! 


Hunted yester morning had a buttom buch come into stand at 18 yards hung around for 12 mins nothing else after that hunted afternoon same stand nothing . This morning hunted to 11 am scouted a rub line from Mid Oct was fresh rubs with bark on the leaves looking good for tomorrow morning with a ambush in plan .Rattle, and grunt is the game plan .


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Just got to stand. About 15min late. Perfect Bowhunting Weather. Calm! Wind/breeze in my face! Clear sky! Frost! Deer walking in bush to my right! I'm texting!......Fred Bear would be proud eh?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

In stand in va...jumped two on the way in though...not a good start.


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well been settled in since daylight. NO wind to speak of, 31 at dawn. Haven't seen a lot all week. Did get the wife to come keep me company though, when she's not sleeping.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't update live but I was out yesterday. Didn't have time to post after all was said and done.

I called all day long. Had 11 buck come through but no shooters. Chasing was hard core. 

I really like hunting out of my new blind once I figured out it is imperative to be blacked out


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Just for settled. Calm, already had a doe walk by as I was climbing tree, nuts! Good luck! Peak Rut is here I believe. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I was late to the stand this morning but I'm settled in now ready ready for big daddy! Awesome cold morning here in NE Louisiana!


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok.....seriously!! There is a commercial being filmed for the local station on the road where I park!!! What luck! I walk out to 30 citiots, starring at me fully rigged bow over my shoulder. I asked one of the poyndexters when are you out of the area, he said...."When we finish shooting the commercial" holy good god! Oh did I mention there is a big 9pointer between me and them.....hehehehehehe could be a good night me thinks!! Stay tuned.....

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Back in the stand for the evening. Got in the stand and haven't even pulle my bow up and 2 does stepped out. I managed to pull my bow up and nock an arrow. When I reached for my range finder one busted me. That was awesome!! The wind was PERFECT for where they came out at blowing straight in my face and they had no clue I was here. It's was pretty awesome.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Well it's officially gun season here in Indiana. Every field had its truck on the way in this morning. I decided if ya can't beat em, join em! My wife and I just settled into one of her stands. I'm on camera duty after I screwed it up for her last year, but I'm packing the trusty S&W Model 19, The Camera Man Special, just in case one gets within "bow" range.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just had a doe come out at 25 yds. Put my pin on her and let it fly. Complete pass through. See ran to about ten yds and stopped. I could see the hole in her side. Just to make sure I nocked another arrow and drew back but she saw me and ran about ten yds in the woods and just stood there for a little bit. Then she walked off. Gunna give her about an hour then go get her. Shot might have been a little back but no way she is gunna survive that!! Ill have updates in a little bit!


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

Clothes washed, gear ready, now which property to hunt. I'll be out there somewhere Fri morning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamRealTree (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm stuck in my freaking climber!!! 20 feet up somone cut my tie that holds my treewalkertreestand together...









It fell about an hour ago this is so gay its offset to the left and about 5 feet down I want to jump to it but seriously scared. I'm cold my jacket and backpack fell with it and my dam peanut butter and jelly sandwich!!!

Help


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

TeamRealTree said:


> I'm stuck in my freaking climber!!! 20 feet up somone cut my tie that holds my treewalkertreestand together...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not good, my brother had this happen few years ago. Dad had to go save him. Let us know what you get figured out.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

damn, not good. Got any buddies close by you can call?


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

Last night in the stand in KY before heading back to NC tomorrow. Sad times


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Really quiet out here today. But, I always enjoy the serenity.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been wondering where all the deer have went lately..pulled cards today after seeing nothing in stand this morning and low behold a family of 9 people were walking through the woods with their dogs..little girls saw my scrape dripper and were pulling on it, jerking it, and generally playing all around. This comes a few days after I got 3 atv's on video driving around at 10pm at night near the stand...no wonder


----------



## gj953 (Oct 22, 2011)

TeamRealTree said:


> I'm stuck in my freaking climber!!! 20 feet up somone cut my tie that holds my treewalkertreestand together...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you make it out? (how?)


----------



## bulldogbish (Sep 28, 2010)

Happened to me this year. Hugged tree with arm and slid down holding the top half . Never again!


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

Another great evening with the wife. Its not everday we get to be on stand together. We are looking for her first with a bow, she got her buck with a gun now its time to buckle down and poke one with the Passion!


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

Chilly this AM but the solunar said it was a go. Worth a shot. At least I am not at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

gotta love it!!!!!


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

Dang it, 5 does just passed through. Caught screwing around on my phone again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

38° with a light southwest wind.. Shotgun season started monday but I'm still trying to get it done with a bow!


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

gj953 said:


> Did you make it out? (how?)


He held on and lowered himself. He can't talk about it right now though... Lol









Seriously, I hope he's okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope for the best tonight have a few fresh rubs around I'm hunting a harvested bean field with lots of beans still on the ground. Looking for one cruising tonight


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

My view this afternoon!


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sitting on a powerline in North Florida with my smoke pole this evening.









Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Clay County Indiana it's opening day of muzzleloader. 
Low 40's with a steady rain this morning. I'm sitting on the edge of a cut cornfield, in my HBS enjoying the world waking up!


----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck all of ya. I have to cut some wood today. Hopefully later I'll be in stand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PA Oaktree (Apr 4, 2008)

Last day of gun season in Pa. It's foggy and drizzling about 40 degs. I'm sitting in my favorite stand with my bow ready for action but it doesn't look good. Nothing seems to be moving and no gun shoots yet this morning.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Sitting in my stand. Its 52 and windy. Had a doe and fawn at 75 yards

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cr_hod (Dec 28, 2009)

From the ground blind 15 degrees windy deer are imcoming soon


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

My view in South AlabAMA








Sent using my newfangled 4G electronical doohickey!


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Sitting for a few hours this morning. Some tracks passing through last night. Lets see if I can catch them coming back to bed down.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Last evening for me. I'm very pleased to have been able to get out so many times, and to have shot a 7yr old 9pointer out of this very stand. Ill be right here watching everyone hunt in 2013. I Love Bowhunting. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, happy new year everyone. Out for what might be my last sit. Hunted hard all year and finally killed a doe December 22nd. Would like another for the freezer. Great day, 30 and slight breeze out of the north. Hope everyone has a great year ahead of them


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Last week of season here in Indiana. I finally killed a doe over the weekend, not posted cause it was killed with a boom stick. 

22 degrees with a light NE wind, not much moving yet. I think I'll zip up the HBS and wait...


----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck! I might try here in the next day or so.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

About as live as I can get.... may be my last outting of the season ?
Had one bed down behind me (didn't show well on film so it didn't get posted) a big Doe about 45-50 yds. out, and this lil' guy....watched for about an hour 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNObcDP7fr0


----------



## cgdoc (Jun 2, 2009)

Yesterday late afternoon NE Ohio - 25 miles SW of Cleveland at about 4:45. Sitting 20ft up in cut bean field looking west with 2mph breeze from SSE. Only 3rd time since Oct 1st in this stand. Two Tinks decoys 25 yrds straight ahead. Heard yotes light up about 5:15 but other than that really quite. Warm front moved through last night bringing rain and wind. Most snow is now melted. Supposed to hit near 60* this weekend but huge cool down next week.


----------



## cgdoc (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a great pic just can't get it loaded.


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

Cold, snowy morning in Delaware. 19 with a wind chill of 7. We're not
used to this around here. Lol
Anytime I can get out and enjoy Gods beautiful creation is worth it though!
Thank God for coffee though....


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry, not sure why they`re sideways....


----------



## Chinnook1978 (Aug 26, 2016)

I miss this thread, Wheres the "Live from the stand 2016"


----------

